# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Разделить доставку

## Kisazaya

На следующей недели планирую сделать заказ на http://www.ilovemum.ru/ Разделим доставку?

----------


## Kusya

идея хорошая! мы с друзьями-знакомыми собираемся, у нас каждый месяц какая-нибудь закупка организовывается, я тоже могу сюда писать, вдруг появятся желающие... в ближайшие два дня www.landsend.com

----------


## Домик в деревне

Прошу всех, кто хочет объединяться на распил доставки с наших или забугорных сайтов, писать сюда, чтобы не путать другие темы.
Поэтому предложение про ландсэнд и айлавмам переношу сюда.
Внимание, это тема чисто на разделить доставку.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, может, кто еще не знает, но есть еще вот таковский американский сайт, который принимает наши карты и шлет напрямую в Россию. http://www.victoriassecret.com/
Очень женственно, угу. И сейл сейчас большой.
Топы от 10 долларов. Очень даже. http://www.victoriassecret.com/cloth...clearance-tops

----------


## Kusya

приглашаю разделить доставку на http://www.labirint.ru/. 
у меня есть там скидка, которая действует до конца января. заказ буду отправлять 30 января, в воскресенье, вечером.

----------


## Ёжик

А вот здесь http://www.mama-jane.ru/ никому ничего не надо?

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, присоединяйтесь. Нас уже двое))) Там на Ямми Мамми скидки есть.

----------


## kiara

Предлагаю разделить доставку с сайта http://www.megre.ru/ заказывать буду кедровую продукцию и косметику. Оплату могу сделать безналом, у них 100% предоплата.
Про саму продукцию желающим могу рассказать в другой теме (косметику буду впервые пробовать, а вот кедровую брали-супер!!!)

----------


## Ёжик

В I love Mum никому ничего не надо. Только вероятно быстренько решать придется. Есть надежда, что завтра муж едет в Москву и там сразуже  встречается с курьером.

----------


## Ёжик

Всё! заказ оформила.

----------


## yakudza

> к закупке шкуры, если надумаете, я тоже присоединюсь!


Отлично! Я после 15 июня получу декретные и "пойду в разнос"! ))

----------


## Panda

меня тоже в список покупающих шкуру!!! ))))))

----------


## yakudza

Давайте про закупку шкур продолжим здесь.

Значит, я так понимаю шкура нужна мне, olga_s, kazangi, panda. 
Отлично! Уже четверо!
Еще желающие будут?
Напишите мне в личку свои телефоны, после 15-го созвонимся.

----------


## yakudza

olga_s, вам шкуру заказывать? если да, жду ваш номер тел. в личку))

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, а во сколько обойдется покупка шкуры вместе с доставкой? какие у нее размеры? и вопросы не по теме, но тоже про шкуру) на ней летом не жарко спать? сверху надо чего-нибудь стелить - простынку или пеленку?

----------


## kazangi

по цене с доставкой около 2000р. выходит, смотря сколько нас наберется желающих, размер не знаю, предполагаю, что со среднестатистическую овцу))), сверху стелится пеленка, она намокает, а сама шкурка остается сухой, т.о. пеленочку быстренько сменили и дальше спим на сухенькой мягкой шкурке. У меня мама и дед круглый год на шкурах спят, им не жарко, а я сама не люблю.

----------


## lastochka

Оксан, мы спим - и нежарко. шкуры неодинаковые, потому что овцы разные. Примерно размер 110-120 на 50-70 см. Это немало! про пеленку Ирина написала уже. на самом деле если сильно протечет, то все осядет на коже шкуры, а волосяная часть все равно будетсухой, особенно если еще дополнительно пеленочкой промокнуть. весч!мы довольны как слоны :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

Лена, а шкура, пардонь, не пахнет после того, как ре не один раз пописает на нее? ее надо после ночи сушить-проветривать? 

Млин, я вот ищу-ищу вариант, на что класть дочку ночью. Ибо обычной пеленки нам мало-таки. Она широко спит, да еще и вертится ночью. Но про это, конечно, в другую тему надо.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирина, а шкуры уже заказали? Или еще есть время, чтобы определиться? если есть, то сколько?

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, это к yakudza вопрос, Катюш, ты уже заказала?

----------


## yakudza

Я пока не заказывала.
До конца недели (пятницы) определяйтесь. Сброшенный мне в личку ваш номер телефона будет говорить о согласии)). Я всех обзвоню и уточню количество. Ок?

----------


## Panda

ок )))))))))))))))

----------


## yakudza

Заказ отправила. Ждем))

----------


## yakudza

эх, пришел ответ, что шкур нет в наличии. Когда будут - не говорят, альтернатив не предлагают. Письмо от немногословного дагестанского мужчины. Пристать с вопросами, чтоли?

----------


## kazangi

как жалкооо, я так на шкуру рассчитывала(((( придется наверное в магазин идти(((

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, а в какой магазин пойдешь? в икею?

----------


## Panda

жааалко ((((((((((( может через пару мес опять поузнавать???

----------


## kazangi

> Ирин, а в какой магазин пойдешь? в икею?


 Оксан, не в Икею, в ТЦ напротив "21 века". У моей подруги есть шкура оттуда и из Икеи, вот икеевская промокает и после стирки жесткая, а из этого магазина со шкурки влага скатывается и не впитывается, я так понимаю, что у дагестанских шкур это же самое свойство. Только цена выше, чем у дагестанских.

----------


## kazangi

короче, тоже буду ждать, в магазине том их больше не продают

----------


## kazangi

девочки, а посмотрите здесь, написано в наличии 20штук есть! http://www.sarkids.ru/shop/group_609/shkurki/ может у них попросить выслать в калугу?

----------


## Panda

уже 15, может, правда, заказать скопом???

----------


## kazangi

у них даже наложенный платеж есть!

----------


## kiara

Девчонки, если соберетесь где брать именно Дагестанские - я с вами!
Ирин-на ЯпоноМаме есть доставка по России почтой - наложенный платеж или предоплата.
если Катюшке уже не до этого - я могу взяться, деньги на карту СБ скинете, наложенным - чуть почта возьмет, но это не много обычно выходит, а если решим предоплатой, то с той же карты легко можно будет перечислить им.

----------


## kiara

Я им написала - узнаем, вышлют ли к нам и сколько доставка будет.

----------


## kazangi

мне уже все равно, наложенный или предоплата и какая сумма, уж очень шкурку хочется, надоело с пеленками-клеенками возиться. Я сама тоже написала на электронку "немногословному дагестанскому мужчине" - ни ответа, ни привета. Оксан, если возьмешься, и Наташ, если Японамама устраивает, и если Катю тоже устроит - давайте уже определяться и заказывать, а то опять протянем, что ничего не достанется.

----------


## kiara

Тогда давайте дождемся ответа с Японы, если он положительный, то все желающие кидают мне в личку свои координаты в течение дня, я делаю заказ сразу, высылаю всем номер карты СБ - в течение дня деньги перечисляют (на карту очень просто - круглосуточные терминалы СБ по всему городу есть) и мы проплачиваем сразу. Так будет удобнее всем-и заказ быстрее вышлют (обычно предоплатные в первую очередь обрабатываются), и мне проще-не надо потом разыскивать кого-то, кто вдруг передумает (а то я я тут подвязалась одной хорошо знакомой девочке заказать на 3 тр, а она в тину ушла-вообще не отвечает на звонки месяц целый...*Никому часом не надо полный комплект косметики Mustela без торговой наценки?*). Если всех все устроит - я без вопросов все закажу.

----------


## kiara

Девочки!
Нам ответили:
Да, мы можем отправить шкурки в Калугу.
Если вы заказываете у нас 6 шкурок, то доставка будет в подарок (бесплатно).
1950 Х 6 = 11700
Схема покупки
Вы перечисляете нам деньги удобным для вас способом (пополнение карточки СберБанка (0% комиссии), перевод по паспортным данным (1% комиссии), почтовый перевод (большая комиссия)
После поступления средств мы отсылаем на ваш адрес шкурки (почта России, доставка 7-14 дней, получить сможете в ближайшем к вам почтовом отделении)
P.S. C 20 июля по 20 августа мы уходим на каникулы, магазин работать не будет

 Итого: переводом на карту-выходит вообще отлично, деньги с карты зачисляются мгновенно.
Я правильно посчитала всех, включая меня - 6 человек?
*Если всех все устраивает, то в течение 2-3 дней давайте все и сделаем!*

----------


## kazangi

Нас 6-ро точно? Давайте все сделаем! Жду №карты в личку.

----------


## kiara

Вот - копирую, как считала Катюшка: *она+olga_s, kazangi, panda+я*. Шестая рolixenia, ток я теперь читаю и не понимаю, она была "за" или все думала...
Реальных 5 выходит...
100% покупают kazangi, panda и я. Позвоню Катюшке, но думаю, что и она тоже в деле.
Осталось дождаться olga_s  и рolixenia. 
Иришь, давай подождем денек, а то вдруг реальных 4 будет, может они за 4 штуки чуть накинут за доставку...?

----------


## kazangi

Вот я тож не поняла... Мне не принципиально, будет сколько-то за доставку или нет, просто сумму уж знать точно, какую перечислять и поскоре шкурку получить. Я так понимаю ждем до завтра до обеда?

----------


## Noireverte

Если карта получателя была получена не в Калужской области, имеет смысл оплачивать наличными в кассе, иначе при безналичном переводе могут взять комиссию 1% (максимум 1000р).

----------


## kazangi

кстати, да! я и забыла, процент берут, но одинаково, что в кассе, что с карты, только с карты  быстрее перевод проходит.

----------


## Jazz

Меня посчитайте, пожалуйста. Мне тоже шкурку,я все думала-думала и решилась, наконец-то.

----------


## Noireverte

Нет, не одинаково. При переводе с карты на карту в другой регион - 1%, при пополнении наличными на номер карты - бесплатно. Проверено несколько раз.

----------


## kazangi

странно, я клала деньги наличкой на питерскую карту, взяли 1% процент.

----------


## Noireverte

Тогда, может быть, что-то изменилось за последние месяц-два.

----------


## kiara

Значится так: с Катюшкой говорила - ОльгаS и ей не отозвалась, а вот Panda хотела две шкурки, итого выходит 5 и плюс Настя - 6!!!!
Если  Panda сама появится здесь, то ок, если нет - у Кати есть телефон её, я все узнаю завтра с утра. Итого мы будем иметь либо все теже 6 штук, либо 4.
Даже если 1%  - это ж не смертельно, да?

----------


## kazangi

конечно не смертельно, обиднее остаться без шкурки.

----------


## yakudza

Ура! у меня снова появился инет!!! (нет, я там еще пока не рожаю))))
Спасибо Оксане, что подхватила тему и нашла других поставщиков!
Я - за! жду номер карты (лучше смской, а то инет у меня тут не надежный).
Телефон Натальи (панда) сейчас напишу в личку.

----------


## kiara

Ну вот и отличненько!!!!
Значит я звоню завтра Наталье, кидаю всем номер карты (если ком удобно - можете завести ко мне деньги) и завтра же делаю заказ. Послезавтра или если все завтра деньги скинут, то завтра же и оплачу. И будем ждать наши шкурки!

----------


## kiara

Так, ну что - все отлично. У нас 6 шкурок.Я делаю заказ. Кому удобно деньги лично передавать-звоните, вроде все мой номер знают)
Если завтра все соберем, то завтра и оплачу сразу.

----------


## kiara

Блин, девочки, я все ник не напишу, что все в порядке!!! Заказано, оплачено, где-то в пути)))) Надеюсь, что не долго, 1й класс вроде быстро идет. Скоро все "ошкуримся")))))))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Ура! Наши шкурки уже в Москве - быстро!

----------


## Panda

отличненько!!! )))))))))

----------


## kiara

УРА! Извещение принесли!!! Если сегодня успею-заберу с почты, если нет, то завтра в любом случае с утра и можно будет забрать у меня на Суворова (Суворова 7, корпус 1 - после 11 точно и до 15 я буду) всё или если кому удобно, то из дома.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, если вас не затруднит, магазин, где мы покупали шкурки просит отзыв написать на сайте. http://sarkids.ru/shop/group_609/shkurki/
Я сегодня оставила-мы с Ку жутко довольны этим зверем)))

----------


## kazangi

я тоже довольна как слон!!!

----------


## Kusya

Магазин натуральных продуктов питания "Диамарт" http://diamart.su/shop/index.html.
доставка бесплатно. заказ отправляем 23 сентября.

----------


## Ёжик

Не уверена, но думаю, что можно и в этой теме. Нет ли желающих сделать совместный заказ рюкзаков Бьянка? http://www.sling.ee/index.php?option...d=11&Itemid=14 Хочу себе и со скидкой))

----------


## tinytanya

ай, второй раз пролетаю со шкурками. будете еще собирать - ткните меня в бок. очень хочу!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Други, может, кому интересно ребенку раздвижные коньки купить на зиму?
вот тут я приглядела. всего 360р. но там доставка 300р. я бы разделила с кем-нибудь. лучше бы на 3их или даже 4ых. мм? я бы в Калугу на встречу в Леле в ноябре привезла?  
http://playaction.ru/product/konki-baby-skates
Надо?

----------


## lastochka

Собираюсь шкуру новую купить на след.неделе. Есть желающие сп и попилить доставку?

----------


## polya

> Други, может, кому интересно ребенку раздвижные коньки купить на зиму?
> вот тут я приглядела. всего 360р. но там доставка 300р. я бы разделила с кем-нибудь. лучше бы на 3их или даже 4ых. мм? я бы в Калугу на встречу в Леле в ноябре привезла?  
> http://playaction.ru/product/konki-baby-skates
> Надо?


о-о-о, нам актуально. Еще можно присоединиться? они безразмерные? на 30-й размер пойдут?

----------


## Домик в деревне

да, мы тут пообсуждали двухполозные и пришли к выводу, что нафик-нафик, т.к. неудобно и лучше сразу на однополозные ставить. мы, наверное, сначала на прокатных попробуем, а потом уже покупать будем. вот.

----------


## tinytanya

> Собираюсь шкуру новую купить на след.неделе. Есть желающие сп и попилить доставку?


желание есть, денег нет... а со старой что?

----------


## котенок

> Собираюсь шкуру новую купить на след.неделе. Есть желающие сп и попилить доставку?


я бы присоединилась

----------


## Honey bee

> Собираюсь шкуру новую купить на след.неделе. Есть желающие сп и попилить доставку?


Привет! Я тоже хотела бы присоединиться к заказу шкурки. Как это можно сделать? И когда планируете заказать?

----------


## Polixenia

Лена, я бы прикупила шкурку! Но, конечно, все зависит от стоимости. А также интересны размеры шкуры.

----------


## Panda

Лена, ты прям во время затеяла очередную закупку шкур. только на днях знакомая спрашивала, где можно купить. )))
так что я одну заказала бы. имей меня в виду ))))

----------


## Polixenia

> Лена, ты прям во время затеяла очередную закупку шкур. только на днях знакомая спрашивала, где можно купить. )))
> так что я одну заказала бы. имей меня в виду ))))


Лена уже заказала шкурку(

----------


## Honey bee

Привет! Правильно я поняла, что lastochka уже заказала шкурку? И все желающие могут заказать ее самостоятельно?

----------


## Noireverte

Вас тут 5 человек желающих. Объединитесь и закажите!

----------


## Polixenia

> Привет! Правильно я поняла, что lastochka уже заказала шкурку? И все желающие могут заказать ее самостоятельно?


да, именно так.

----------


## Honey bee

Я списалась с сайтом, где продают шкуры (http://www.dag-carpets.ru/wool.php?lg=ru&do=ovca) Мне пришел ответ, что изменилась стоимть шкур и доставки, но информацию на сайте они пока не обновили. Если заказать одну шкуру - она обойдется примерно 2750 рублей (2200(шкура)+350(доставка)+200(пер  есылка денег продавцу)).

----------


## Домик в деревне

я заказывала сдаг-карпетс, они высылают наложенным платежом и + 200 за пересылку не было. но, конечно, могло измениться.

----------


## kiara

А заказать там, где мы заказывали в конце лета - не хотите?!
6 (или 7-я уже забыла) шкур они прислали нам бесплатно - никаких плюсов пересылок и проч....Единственное - на карту СБ получателя наши отделения СБ не смогли перевести деньги (есть такая загадочная проблема в Калуге - на карты СБ, оформленные в Северо-Западном регионге, точне в Питере и ряде др. городов, переводы не осуществляются), поэтому я перевела деньги блицем-там есть небольшой %, но он реально оооочень небольшой даже с большой суммы). Отправка почтой, ждала посыль всего 4-5 дней.
Ссылка на магазин в теме раннее. Шкуры абсолютно теже, что и с Дагестанского сайта, тот магазин - их диллер.

----------


## kiara

Посмотрела - шкурки временно отсутствуют, но принимают предзаказы по телефону, вот http://sarkids.ru/shop/group_609/shkurki/
цена шкуры 1950.

----------


## kazangi

Если кто созреет организовать сп - я вторую шкурку хочу, так что присоединюсь.

----------


## котенок

не факт, что и в этом магазине цена не изменится. Они же как раз и заказывают их в компании "ковры Дагестана"

----------


## Honey bee

Я уже заказала шкурку в Ковры Дагестана (http://www.dag-carpets.ru). У них изменились цены на шкурки и доставку (на сайте пока ничего не поменяли по тех. причинам). Вот письмо от них.  
"Наложенный платеж означает, что посылка со шкурой придет на ваше почтовое отделение, Вы получите извещение о прибытии посылки, но посылку сможете забрать только когда оплатите ее наложенный платеж. В не зависимости от количества заказываемых шкур до десяти штук цена одна и фиксирована (при заказе более десяти шкур доставка бесплатна) и в данный момент стоимость доставка составляет 350 рублей. Есть и неприятным момент. К сожалению в этом сезоне шкуры подорожали и стоят они теперь 2200 рублей ( к сожалению обновить сайт не можем из-за технических проблем). Учтите также, что когда Вы будете получать посылку наложенным платежом, то расходы на пересылку денег обратно к продавцу тоже идет за Ваш счет ( в не зависимости у кого Вы заказываете товар наложенным платежом). Обычно это 3 % от стоимости наложенного платежа. Точнее смогут сказать в вашем почтовом отделении. В общем, если закажете одну шкуру она Вам обойдется примерно 2750 рублей (2200(шкура)+350(доставка)+200(пер  есылка денег к нам))." 
Сегодня пришло сообщение от них, что посылка выслана и я могу ее отслеживать. Но как долго будет идти - я не знаю. Напишу, как получу.

----------


## kiara

ÐÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸, ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ, Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° http://www.celtic-sheepskin.co.uk  ÑÐºÐ¸Ð´ÐºÐ¸ ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ°ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ, Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ ÐÐ¢ÐÐÐÐÐ«Ð!!!!
ÐÐ¾Ð¿Ð¸Ð»Ð¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÑ Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð²ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ñ?

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ»Ð¸. Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾. ÑÐ±Ð¾Ðº Ð½ÐµÑ Ð±ÑÐ³Ð°Ð³Ð°. ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð°-ÑÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ»Ð°?

----------


## kiara

ÐÐ°Ðº Ð½ÐµÑ?!
Ð Ð³Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ±Ð°Ñ, ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð°Ñ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ñ?! Ð ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ»ÐµÐ²ÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾.
Ð Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐºÑ+Ð³ÐµÑÑÑ+Ð¼Ð¸ÑÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¸+ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ  ¸Ðº, ÐµÑÐµ Ð²ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð³Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÑ, Ð½Ñ Ð¸ ÑÐ±ÐºÑ Ð³Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ±ÑÑ) ÐÐ°ÑÐµ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐµÑ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾))))
ÐÐ»Ð¸ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐ°Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ?! *ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð° Ñ Ð² ÑÐ¶Ð°ÑÐµ*

----------


## kiara

Ð£ÑÑÑÑ)
ÑÐ±ÐºÐ° Ð½Ð° Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ - http://www.celtic-sheepskin.co.uk/of...d-parka-skirt/

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

ÐÐ°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµ Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð»ÐµÐºÑÐ¸Ñ ÐÑÑÐ»ÑÐ½Ð°. Ð£Ñ, Ñ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ñ. ÐÑÑÐ¼ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ. Ð ÑÐ±ÐºÐ¸, Ð¸ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÑÑ. http://www.artlen.com/collect/platya.htm

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

Ð½Ñ ÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ±ÐºÑ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð¹ ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð°, ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾. Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾. Ð° ÐºÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·ÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ?

----------


## mamaRita

Ð¡Ð¾Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑÑ Ð² Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ 13 (ÑÐ°-ÑÐ° :Smile: ) Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·Ñ Ð½Ð° www.krason.ru Ð¸ www.ochkarik.ru. ÐÐ¶ÐµÐ»Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾, Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ, Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²ÐºÑ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¸Ð¼!

----------


## mamaRita

ÐÐºÑÐ°Ð½, Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð²ÐµÑÐµÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸Ðº, Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð°

----------


## ÐÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ðº Ð² Ð´ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð½Ðµ

Ñ Ð»Ð°Ð½Ð´ÑÐµÐ½Ð´Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ð°. ÑÐ³Ñ. landsend.com
ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°, ÐÐºÑÐ°Ð½, Ð½Ð° ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¼Ñ Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°Ð»Ð¸.
Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¼ÑÐ²Ð°Ñ. ÑÐ»ÑÑ Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÑÐ¼ÑÑ.

----------


## kiara

ÐÐ»ÐµÑÑ, Ð° ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾-Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐ¸Ð»Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ?

----------


## Домик в деревне

у меня есть желание заказать зимний комбез из раздела на больших мальчиков - для себя! он 39 долларов стоит, только его не выгодно без пдельников заказывать, а больше мне не надо ничего. а тебе?

----------


## kiara

У меня списочек поболее))))
Хочу обувь попробовать и подумываю над одним милым бушлатиком, была бы очень благодарна, если ты мне че нить по этому поводу посоветовала. Кину в личку -лан?

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, я еще буду себе юбочки заказывать на Etsy, у одного продавца интересные модельки. Но до 10 февр. она в отпуске, посмотреть не нашла как. Только вот одна сохраненная юбка для примера http://www.etsy.com/listing/61585911...xi-skirt-q1028

----------


## Jazz

> Девочки, я еще буду себе юбочки заказывать на Etsy, у одного продавца интересные модельки.[/url]


Светлана, если остальные модельки так же прекрасны, тогда я однозначно с тобой! Ты свистни, пжл, когда узнаешь, как посмотреть еще варианты. Просто именно эта очень уж похожа на мою обожаемую юбчонку от АртЛен. Тем, видимо, и мила, но похожих вещей в гардеробе не держу - объем гардероба не позволяет.

----------


## Jazz

> у ландсенда большая распродажа


Олеся, если что, я с вами на landsend. Только у меня мало и совет нужен по размерам. Написала в личку.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Насть, у артльна новая коллекция и юбки и платья есть. на следующей недели заказываю, ежели чего
artlen.com

По ландсенду, вечером положу все в корзину посмотрю, как там будет. Что-то мне кажется это еще не самая большая распродажа, если заказывать, то на выходных буду, не раньше.
Вы, кстати, как, на карту сбера мне забросите деньгу, не уверена, что хватит своих.
По размера к вечеру отпишусь вам в личку.

Еще видела тут в фор_слингз закупку такого http://www.rl-v.ru/collections/
Юбочки как раз в стиле этих юбок с этси. Цены там опт +20 %, себе буду брать 1 вещь.

----------


## Ёжик

> Еще видела тут в фор_слингз закупку такого http://www.rl-v.ru/collections/
> Юбочки как раз в стиле этих юбок с этси. Цены там опт +20 %, себе буду брать 1 вещь.


А где? Не нашла. Тоже себе что-нибудь хочу)

----------


## Ёжик

Нашла) Не по тому тегу искала)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ежик, ты посмотри у Артльна платьишко, вот у него пуговки расстегиваются, кормить удобно, http://www.artlen.com/plate-p039t.htm
1 380р. в закупке будет стоить. Это не совсем стиль с этси ссылки, но оч.красивая ткань-компаньон на подкладке.

----------


## Polixenia

> Еще видела тут в фор_слингз закупку такого http://www.rl-v.ru/collections/
> Юбочки как раз в стиле этих юбок с этси. Цены там опт +20 %, себе буду брать 1 вещь.


Юбочки обалденные! и не только юбочки, а еще много чего) пошла искать закупку)

----------


## Polixenia

> Девочки, я еще буду себе юбочки заказывать на Etsy, у одного продавца интересные модельки. Но до 10 февр. она в отпуске, посмотреть не нашла как. Только вот одна сохраненная юбка для примера http://www.etsy.com/listing/61585911...xi-skirt-q1028


чего-то я тоже захотела себе юбку) Свет, если найдешь ссыль на другие модельки, кинься, пжслт. Я, может, тоже себе чего-нибудь присмотрю)

----------


## Ёжик

> чего-то я тоже захотела себе юбку) Свет, если найдешь ссыль на другие модельки, кинься, пжслт. Я, может, тоже себе чего-нибудь присмотрю)


Ок, она 10 февраля, я так понимаю, откроется. Зеленая юбочка у меня просто отдельно сохранена была)
Там, кстати, доставка за 1 вещь - 10 долларов, за каждую послед. 5.



> Ежик, ты посмотри у Артльна платьишко, вот у него пуговки расстегиваются, кормить удобно, http://www.artlen.com/plate-p039t.htm
> 1 380р. в закупке будет стоить. Это не совсем стиль с этси ссылки, но оч.красивая ткань-компаньон на подкладке.


 Спасибо, надо подумать)

----------


## Домик в деревне

девочки, кто со мной на ландсенд. сегодня вечером буду отправлять заказ. в корзине у Насти туфли и рубашка, у Оксаны туфли и кофточка, у меня два комбеза, остальное как-то не выловилось. (детских поло нет размеров, взрослые поло подорожали, перчаток нет) ежели еще чего надо, пишите. пока доставка получается 25% где-то от цены. если еще на долларов 100 наберем, то подешевле будет. но и так нормально, да? отправлю на мамин адрес в Калуге. у нее заберете.

----------


## kiara

Ой, беда-беда-огорчение( жалко поло(( 
Пошла еще что-нить отловлю)

----------


## kiara

Олесик, а вот этих тоже нет? http://www.landsend.com/pp/boys-shor...e&origin=index 
вот эти поло с дл. рукавом для Ку, наша L вроде есть - цвет синий и тыквенный (т.е. 2 шт) - пока по 9,99)  http://www.landsend.com/pp/boys-long...DX_boys-_-sale 
Глянь мне, пож-та, вот это пальтишко тоже http://www.landsend.com/pp/boys-flee...e&origin=index  цвет красный, а вот р-р похоже М нужна, да? Здесь L на 7 лет?

----------


## Домик в деревне

в красном пальто М это на 10-12 лет.
на наших мальчишек на прямо сейчас идет размер Little Kids S, на хороший вырост будет Little Kids M. Размеры Big Kids это уже с 8 лет и старше. Возможно даже на Никитку твоего XL подойдет, если есть опция Husky XL - там будет как раз на 52. 
Поло в размере М ток белый, серый, синий, оранжевый есть в S
кладу пока в корзину М синий. про оранжевый отпишись тогда. буду в ночи заказывать.

по первой ссылке футболки только на больших мальчишек.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, вот такое поло добавить тебе для Ника?
http://www.landsend.com/pp/mens-tall...l?CM_MERCH=OTC

----------


## kiara

Дааааааааа! Даже два поло! - цвета, что будут бери) А то он весь изнылся уже((
По пальто - то есть на Ку нет размера красного пальто, да? Мне на вырос не нать, мне на сейчас-на весну.
Про поло ток не въехала, если мне на сейчас для Ку, без выроста, то все таки S или М? Давай - синий и оранжевый, будет мало/велико-пристрою)
Друг, в последний напрягаю))))) посмотри пож-та, вот это http://www.landsend.com/pp/girls-hoo...t&origin=index на больших девочек самый большой р-р)) цвет фиолЭтовая орхидея) - если есть берииииии!
и вот это http://www.landsend.com/pp/girls-sho...t&origin=index - аналогично, р-р XL, 2 шт - цвет первый и последний (синие цветы и коралловые цветы)
http://www.landsend.com/pp/girls-lon...t&origin=index р-р самый большой) цвет глубокая сирень
http://www.landsend.com/pp/womens-sh...arehouse-event с р-ром не поняла , на российский 48 нуно, хорошо бы розовую.
* уберите меня от компааааа))))))))))))*

----------


## Домик в деревне

заказали ландсэнд. сейчас пришлю в личку что именно и сумму.

----------


## kiara

Ура!!!!Олесик, я тебя люблю нежно-нежно)

----------


## kiara

А посмотрите-ка вот на эту красоту http://www.themountain.me/ 
фсе, заказ отправила.

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, мы тут себе с мамой будем юбочки заказывать вот здесь http://www.irada.su/razdel/ubki/ Если надо кому, присоединяйтесь доставку поделить.

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, ну, умеешь же ты подкидывать ссылочки! Мне прям сильно понравились шаровары оттуда) А таблица размеров где-нибудь имеется? И когда вы планируете заказ делать? Может, я все-таки созрею...

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, я у них про размеры спросила, пока не ответили. Но на Слингоконсультанте девочки говорят, что одежда исламская обычно большемерит, т.к. не принято носить вещи обтягивающие. Заказала я пока  тут http://hayat-line.ru/category/skirt/all/ Там таблица есть. На том сайте, наверно, ближе к теплу юбку куплю, т.к. зимой мне носить длинные юбки не с чем) так что зрей, если что)

----------


## Домик в деревне

классные юбки. я этих ирада.су написала - спросила про оптовую закупку. говорят - 35% от цены сайта. если у нас тут народ наберется, то закажу.

----------


## Ёжик

> классные юбки. я этих ирада.су написала - спросила про оптовую закупку. говорят - 35% от цены сайта. если у нас тут народ наберется, то закажу.


Можно еще на Слингоконсультанте народ позвать. Там, думаю, будут желающие.

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, я у них про размеры спросила, пока не ответили. Но на Слингоконсультанте девочки говорят, что одежда исламская обычно большемерит, т.к. не принято носить вещи обтягивающие. Заказала я пока  тут http://hayat-line.ru/category/skirt/all/ Там таблица есть. На том сайте, наверно, ближе к теплу юбку куплю, т.к. зимой мне носить длинные юбки не с чем) так что зрей, если что)


ага, спасибо, буду думать.

----------


## Polixenia

> классные юбки. я этих ирада.су написала - спросила про оптовую закупку. говорят - 35% от цены сайта. если у нас тут народ наберется, то закажу.


Олесь, ты примерно когда планируешь делать заказ? Если что, то я возьму-таки шаровары мусульманские: http://www.irada.su/razdel/ubki/u01/ Прикольные они, нравятся мне, и на прогулку с дитем такие удобно надевать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вдруг кому-то интересно, Таня распродает остатки своего магазина с кормительной одеждой. Я уже купила два свитера по 400р., качество отличное, сейчас еще парочку закажу, если кто-то хочет присоединиться и у нее есть ваши размеры, то могу взять в нагрузку - доставку по Москве (160р.) поделить. Через 2 недели буду в Калуге.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, ты примерно когда планируешь делать заказ? Если что, то я возьму-таки шаровары мусульманские: http://www.irada.su/razdel/ubki/u01/ Прикольные они, нравятся мне, и на прогулку с дитем такие удобно надевать.


Оксан, про ирада пока не знаю, тяжело дается организоваться сейчас. Может быть, и не организую закупку, попозже станет яснее. Здесь у нас на минималку не наберем, надо еще подключать сообщества, а это все отнимает много времени. =((

----------


## yakudza

Олесик, возьми мне, пожалуйста такую футболку 48 р-ра:
футболка с рукавом-фонарик http://lasmammas.livejournal.com/3334.html цвет фуксия 1 шт

только у меня нет реквизитов твоей карты.

----------


## Домик в деревне

взяла! 300р. не критично. при встрече!

----------


## yakudza

Супер! Спасибищще!

----------


## Ёжик

Открылся магазин http://www.etsy.com/shop/idea2lifestyle?ref=seller_info

----------


## Jazz

> Открылся магазин http://www.etsy.com/shop/idea2lifestyle?ref=seller_info


Мама моя дорогая! Вот не сказать, что я очень уж большая тряпичница, но здесь у меня глаза разбегаются! Света, я сегодня все ж попытаюсь определиться и тебе скину, ОК?

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, мне сегодня не надо) я сама ближе к лету планирую. у нас пока ремонт все деньги съедает.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Yakudza, передаю тебе в Калугу (где забрать знаешь) футболку фуксия (и слинг еще). За футболку тогда отдай там 350р. Забрать можно с завтрашнего вечера.
*шепотом, а вообще мы планируем на следующих выхах доехать сами и зайти на Лелю прям моя мечта.*
Света, Ежик, я к лету тоже бы хотела. Сейчас нет возможности уже, а к лету точно на 1 штучку решусь, поэтому имейте меня тоже ввиду, хорошо?

----------


## Polixenia

Олеся, Света, а с Ирады вы когда планируете делать заказики? боюсь пропустить. Мне джинсы мусульманские прям очень нужны)

----------


## yakudza

> Мама моя дорогая! Вот не сказать, что я очень уж большая тряпичница, но здесь у меня глаза разбегаются! Света, я сегодня все ж попытаюсь определиться и тебе скину, ОК?


Я тоже в восторге))
Заказала бы что-нибудь.
ну летом, так летом.

----------


## yakudza

> Yakudza, передаю тебе в Калугу (где забрать знаешь) футболку фуксия (и слинг еще). За футболку тогда отдай там 350р. Забрать можно с завтрашнего вечера.
> *шепотом, а вообще мы планируем на следующих выхах доехать сами и зайти на Лелю прям моя мечта.*
> Света, Ежик, я к лету тоже бы хотела. Сейчас нет возможности уже, а к лету точно на 1 штучку решусь, поэтому имейте меня тоже ввиду, хорошо?


Класс! Спасибо! Завтра и заберу, как раз там буду))

----------


## yakudza

Набрела тут на детские быстрые термометры. Не желаете ли заказать?
http://www.dobrota.ru/shop/CID_252.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Набрела тут на детские быстрые термометры. Не желаете ли заказать?
> http://www.dobrota.ru/shop/CID_252.html


У нас был термометр быстрый. Не этой фирмы, как-то не точно показывал. Так и пользуемся ртутным.

Девочки, сообщницы по Ландсэнду. Написала в личку. Заказ наш приехал к моей маме. Можно забирать.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, привет.
Здесь, оказывается, есть любители  Лэнда. Мне он тоже нравится)
Вот кстати тоже сегодня свои вещички получила. Была приятно удивлена. В детской теплой куртке путем выдергивания ниточки можно рукав на 1,5 дюйма увеличить(по мере роста ребенка), а длину брючек на 2 дюйма. 

А любители книг здесь есть? Мне вот очень книги Издательского Дома Мещерякова нравятся http://www.idmkniga.ru/catalog/series/
В Калуге не продают. В инете только в Озоне. Мещеряков сейчас свои книги по издательским ценам в регион почтой за свой счет отправляет. При заказе от 900 р. и 100% предоплате. А если на 15000 набрать, то от издательских цен -20% и транспортной компанией бесплатно отправляет. Прайсы все на сайте есть
Пока в СП покупаю, получается на 8% дешевле чем в издательстве +доставка почтой.  Хочу -20) с бесплатной доставкой). Книгоманьяки, отзовитесь)

----------


## Ёжик

Я..я книгоманьяк) но заказываю сейчас на Лабирнте, и только сегодня очередной большой заказ получила. Так что пока на ближайшее время я пас)

----------


## kiara

Вот тут у нас книгоманиАки живут http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...B5%D0%B9/page5

----------


## летняя мама

> Я..я книгоманьяк) но заказываю сейчас на Лабирнте, и только сегодня очередной большой заказ получила. Так что пока на ближайшее время я пас)


Тоже на Лабиринте все деньги спускаю)) Они самовывоз открыли в Калуге на днях

----------


## летняя мама

> Вот тут у нас книгоманиАки живут http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...B5%D0%B9/page5


Оксана, спасибо. Долго думала , куда писать. Туда или сюда.

----------


## mamaRita

Слуште, а что за Лабиринт? Дайте ссылку! А то на Озоне цены бывают больше, чем в магазинах книжных!..

----------


## летняя мама

> Слуште, а что за Лабиринт? Дайте ссылку! А то на Озоне цены бывают больше, чем в магазинах книжных!..


http://www.labirint.ru/, только там книг более ранних годов издания гораздо меньше, чем на Озоне, и с некоторыми издательствами Лаб не сотрудничает, к сожалению.

----------


## Ёжик

> Тоже на Лабиринте все деньги спускаю)) Они самовывоз открыли в Калуге на днях


Как хорошо! А то вчера новый курьер приходил, мне не понравилась)

----------


## летняя мама

> Как хорошо! А то вчера новый курьер приходил, мне не понравилась)


Ага, тетенька на прошлой неделе приезжала. Я к молодому человеку привыкла. А главный плюс- можно теперь меньше заказывать на бесплатную доставку.

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, планирую Грязепруф ямамовский покупать. Доставка поездом, никому ничего от Ямамы не надо?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Возможно, буду заказывать сегодня в ночи Landsend, у меня заказ на 100 долларов. Возьму в компанию кого-то на 100 или 200 долларов соответственно. Доставка мне нужна будет срочная, т.е. доедет за неделю, а не за месяц как обычно. Доставка будет 20-25-30% от стоимости вещи, в зависимости от того, на сколько наберем.

----------


## kiara

Олесь, а чего там сейчас хорошего есть?
Я бы мужу взяла, а то он в обидках весь, что ему не заказали ничего)))

----------


## kiara

И сыну) на весну как раз, Олесик - посмотри вот эти http://www.landsend.com/pp/boys-alpi...e&origin=index, судя по сетке, у нас 12 р-р, вроде ж есть, да?
сандали вот такие http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...12601-_-412603  ты не брала, как они? удобные?
кофта спорт http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...93714-_-393720
штаны к ней http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...93719-_-393713
Вот это все, если есть 100% можно в заказ. Р-р обуви -12, р-р спорт.костюма "малыш М" - если я правильно поняла)
Посмотришь, Олесик?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> И сыну) на весну как раз, Олесик - посмотри вот эти http://www.landsend.com/pp/boys-alpi...e&origin=index, судя по сетке, у нас 12 р-р, вроде ж есть, да?
> сандали вот такие http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...12601-_-412603  ты не брала, как они? удобные?
> кофта спорт http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...93714-_-393720
> штаны к ней http://www.landsend.com/pp/StylePage...93719-_-393713
> Вот это все, если есть 100% можно в заказ. Р-р обуви -12, р-р спорт.костюма "малыш М" - если я правильно поняла)
> Посмотришь, Олесик?


 Оксан, пока не заказываю, приболели, у сына рвота была ночью, я тоже никакая. Закажем тогда чуть попозже. Авось распродажа какая побольше начнется.
А также Мка это на от 116см, не утонет? ну и 12 размер обуви это 30й наш, какой сейчас Ку носит? Дамир американскую носит 10ку, 12 сильно велик, а российский у него 27, что ли.
В общем, ты пока присматривай, я тогда в обозримом будущем свистну и доставку можем не быструю, а обыкновенную заказать.

----------


## kiara

Ой-ой, Олесик-где ж Дамирка так? Весна, блин(((вся зараза проснулась, все болеть начали( Поправляйтесь!!!
Насчет заказа-я 12 "вычислила" по их таблице-сетке, распечатала-приложила ножку-ровно 12, но мы носим наш российский 28, 30-й будет конечно велик....У нас кроксы америкосовские на 10/11-не впритык))))еще и этим летом потаскает.
Про М-ку, хм....да, 116 нам многовато, наверно, Ку ведь не больше/выше Дамира, брать поменьше тогда? Нам без запаса, чтоб сейчас на весну ходить на прогулки, ну разве что чуть можно, обувь ток можно на размер больше своего взять, там ведь тоже "шаг" размера 0,5 см?
Насчет доставки, я подорвалась, что можно боты на весну взять, а то у нас пока ниче нет, а если ждать месяц, то вряд ли мне эти боты нужны в апреле) Придется ессо брать за 4500(да и не приглянулось ниче у них, вчера ходила смотрела(( Надо было взять мне эти боты в прош.раз, я на них 3 дня смотрела((((((

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Ой-ой, Олесик-где ж Дамирка так? Весна, блин(((вся зараза проснулась, все болеть начали( Поправляйтесь!!!
> Насчет заказа-я 12 "вычислила" по их таблице-сетке, распечатала-приложила ножку-ровно 12, но мы носим наш российский 28, 30-й будет конечно велик....У нас кроксы америкосовские на 10/11-не впритык))))еще и этим летом потаскает.
> Про М-ку, хм....да, 116 нам многовато, наверно, Ку ведь не больше/выше Дамира, брать поменьше тогда? Нам без запаса, чтоб сейчас на весну ходить на прогулки, ну разве что чуть можно, обувь ток можно на размер больше своего взять, там ведь тоже "шаг" размера 0,5 см?
> Насчет доставки, я подорвалась, что можно боты на весну взять, а то у нас пока ниче нет, а если ждать месяц, то вряд ли мне эти боты нужны в апреле) Придется ессо брать за 4500(да и не приглянулось ниче у них, вчера ходила смотрела(( Надо было взять мне эти боты в прош.раз, я на них 3 дня смотрела((((((


Тьху-тьху, сегодня нормально все, бодрячком бегал. Пищевое отравление, видимо, было.
Про ландсенд тогда чуть отложим и осваивай сама, ты ж завела себе карточку, мм?? Через гугл транслейт прогнать можно, чтоб понимать о чем написано и чего хотят при оплате. 
У нас сейчас поездка намечается, я пока не буду быструю заказывать, т.к. получить не успеем, поэтому попозже тогда.

----------


## kiara

У меня карта обычная СБ, заграница её не принимает((((( Такую нужно было заказывать-месяц с лишним ждать, взяла ту, что сразу при тебе делается.
Эх, при случае придется и для заграницы заказывать) 
Точно Олесь не будешь?)))Можно на мой адрес заказать-я получу) конечно, мне быстро эти боты нужны...

----------


## Домик в деревне

> У меня карта обычная СБ, заграница её не принимает((((( Такую нужно было заказывать-месяц с лишним ждать, взяла ту, что сразу при тебе делается.
> Эх, при случае придется и для заграницы заказывать) 
> Точно Олесь не будешь?)))Можно на мой адрес заказать-я получу) конечно, мне быстро эти боты нужны...


Ладно, тогда определяйся точно с размерами и пунктами. Мне по-прежнему надо на около 100 долларов самой. Там Зойке на вырост ботинки и сандали на лето и по мелочи, т.е. не к спеху, но пока распродажа можно было бы взять.
Еще раз про М-ку. Сегодня надела на Дамира куртку размера М (Little kids) - велика Очень, сильно ниже попы подол, рукава сантиметров на 10 можно подвернуть, я не подвернула, а как бы присобрала манжетиной, она позволяет. В общем, его сейчас размер это S. А росту в нем порядка 107 см.

----------


## Kusya

Приглашаю разделить доставку в магазине Thor Steinar http://www.thorsteinar-outlet.de/?refID=thorsteinar.
Это известный немецкий бренд, качество отменное! По ссылке находится распродажная часть этого магазина.
В цену на сайте включен налог для жителей Германии, наша цена будет меньше на 19%.
Детской одежды там мало, женской побольше, хороший ассортимент для мужчин. Любимая марка моего мужа, давно там закупаемся.
Табличку немецких размеров можно посмотреть здесь http://catalogi.ru/womenswear/.
Доставка фиксированная - 26 евро за заказ. Плюс 3,3% комиссия за оплату.
Посылка идет обычно 2 недели. Заказ планируем отправлять 7 марта. Присоединяйтесь))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Други, а на чем будут малыши кататься летом?
Беговелы это классно, но я буду заказывать еще вот такой самокат. 
Видела его вживую, легкий, маневренный, Вещь! У знакомой дочки погодки дерутся из-за него, у них там два самоката, такой и еще какой-то обыкновенный. 
В общем, компания в принципе уже у меня есть, но если еще наберется 3 человека, могу посылку в Калугу отправить на ваш адрес. Ммм? Вот правда, всем надо, у кого от 3х лет детвора. А к лету заказывать уже сейчас надо. Помню прошлогодний опыт заказа беговелов, они почти 2 месяца ехали.
Мини микро вот он http://www.st-online.com/Sale_/Scoot...107_1425_0.htm
Они там ват вычитают и доставка на 3 самоката 30 евро, вроде бы. Получится одна штука около 2300, если делить доставку. Только денег своих нет, надо будет мне на карту закидывать предварительно.

Кому надо - пишите в течение 2х дней. Выкуплю самое позднее 9го числа.

----------


## Веснушка

Олесь, а чем именно этот самокат хорош? Гошик на самом обычно все прошлое лето зажигал, я в этом году вот на балансир поглядывала (не знаю как правильно называется) у него сзади как два крыла и два колеса. может, на этом как то особенно?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Он очень легкий, колеса скользят как по маслу, управление наклоном руля интуитивное, очень удобный.
Мы себе тут компанию нашли. Просто делюсь инфой и могу помочь заказать.

----------


## Веснушка

Это здорово, Домик, что ты делишься! я от девочек очень многое узнаю, потому как самой все не откопать))) вот поэтому собственно и интересуюсь))) может, суперустойчивый самокат или суперманевренный))) взглянув на картинку, я сразу не поняла в чем прикол))

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, я возьму! Напиши мне в личку, плз, куда деньги кидать. Пасиб, просветитель ты наш! :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

надо еще 2х подельников. если Оксане надо, то предлагаю ей отправить.

----------


## kiara

У нас ващет есть самокат) чего только у нас есть)))) мы правда, не особо со рвением все это осваиваем, бибикар больше стоит, нежели ездит, велик, правда, освоил, самокат-ну вроде тоже ничего...
 а вот этого нет - http://www.st-online.com/Inline-Skat...i42_2212_0.htm
Олесик-а если вы возьмете самокаты, а я коньки, и обязуюсь все это принять на свой адрес - так можно,а?

----------


## летняя мама

> бибикар больше стоит, нежели ездит, велик, правда, освоил


Девочки, я немного не по теме .
Оксана, а бибикар на улице пробовали? В прошлом году месяц голову ломала-купить, не купить?Он по плитке в парке Циолковского ездить будет, или только по идеально гладкой поверхности?(нам дома гонять негде, только по улице)
И велик для детки 4-х лет нужен. Посоветуйте какой-нибудь хороший и не тяжелый.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот тут есть видео этого самоката и цены у нас в магазах для сравнения.
http://www.micro-scooter.ru/collection/Mini-Micro

Оксан, коньки - хорошо.
Ну, значит, компания набралась. Закажем тогда на мой адрес в Калуге. К вечеру пришлю реквизиты, куда платить.

----------


## kiara

Катались всё прошлое лето, аж с весны, вернее мы привозили в парк-все катались, а мы не особо хотели)))))Ездит нормально, детки до 3-х лет и не развивали скорость особо, кто постарше, тот пытался побыстрее. У нас по всем поверхностям, за исключением песка, рыхлой(мягкой) земли и травы едет нормально.

----------


## kiara

Скутер клевый!!!!!Наш, конечно, проще этого и так ловко не ездит, а стоил столько же(..Тоже хочуууу) но муж меня выселит со всем этим транспортом)
Олесик-с этого сайта можно еще в догонку аксессуары заказать-шлем, защиту для рук/ног? Или не морочится и купить тут, как думаете?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Можно аксессуары, это по идее должно удешевить доставку, т.к. на большее количество вещей поделится она. 
Кто хочет заказать пишите тут или в личку прям по пунктам, что нужно и размеры, цвета.
_1. Ролики, ссылка, цвет, размер_

Выскажусь про бибикары. Вещь классная, но мне думается, что для 4х-летки уже как-то не то. Он низкий и прям как средство передвижения на улице даже для своего трехлетки я уже его не вижу. Так по дому прокатиться - да. В общем, я бы для 4х-летки не стала брать.

----------


## mamaRita

Ржунимагу, про мужа и транспорт :Smile: ))

----------


## kiara

Олесь, бибикар рассчитан на "водителя" весом до 150 кг))) есть модель малышовская - они в виде всяких божьих коровок и т.п., а есть уже такой, как у нас. Вот на нашем катается наш Ник)))) и довольно быстро развивает скорость, я каталась) Он же низкий, чтобы ноги поставить правильно и вес мог перенестись на руль, чтобы собственно и состоялся тот способ управления, который и отличает эту модель, типа делает уникальной)) Крупные бибикары вообще для детей как раз от 4-5 лет рассчитаны или на высоких/крупных деток, малыши 2-3 лет даже не могут ноги поставить правильно и им просто не хватает веса тела, чтобы управлять машинкой.
Сейчас пойду кину заказ в личку.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, спасибо за отзывы про бибики. 
Я как раз хотела не малышковый, но такие отзывы были протеворечивые - у кого-то колесо треснуло под тяжестью папы, у кого по асфальту плохо ездил.,кто в восторге полном. Хотела по инету заказать, вживую не видела-поэтому сомневалась.

----------


## kiara

Летная мама, ну как подсохнет в парке, могу привезти на тест-драйв))))

----------


## летняя мама

> Летная мама, ну как подсохнет в парке, могу привезти на тест-драйв))))


)))если до того времени не купим, то будем Кузю в парке искать.
а Вы где покупали? Смотрю цена в инетернет-магазинах и СП не особо отличается.Да, и собирать  её сложно? 

А микрики очень клевые, судя по отзывам. Хотела купить в прошлом году - но наличие 2-х самокатов и реакция мужа на 3-ий остановили от покупки)

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, я извиняться. Мне муж как-то моментально юбки с Etsy заказал. Приятно, конечно, но поделиться я не с кем не успела даже(

----------


## Веснушка

Ежик, ну так это хорошо)) будешь первопроходцем)) да я думаю, желающих из нас к лету юбки заказать будет немало) надо уже кооперироваться наверное...

----------


## Ёжик

Ага, мне уже ну очень не терпится)))

----------


## Ёжик

Никому не надо http://resource-publishing.ru/plans.php Книга в СП 400 р + доставка рублей 150 за 2 штуки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Никому не надо http://alpha-parenting.livejournal.com/297471.html Книга в СП 400 р + доставка рублей 150 за 2 штуки.


 Мне надо, но я тут выяснила, что Оксана kiara будет заказывать и попросила ее на мою долю взять одну. Думаю, что если ее попросить, то она и еще возьмет и можно будет у нее забрать.

----------


## Polixenia

> Никому не надо http://resource-publishing.ru/plans.php Книга в СП 400 р + доставка рублей 150 за 2 штуки.


Свет, мне, мне надо! ты когда делаешь заказ?

----------


## olga_s

о, я тож эту книгу собиралась заказывать!

----------


## kiara

Угу http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...5%D0%A0/page42

----------


## Ёжик

Ну-у-у, я не член клуба) так что кто со мной? Оксан, надо до 13 оплатить. И я помню про 300 р))

----------


## olga_s

Оксан, давай ты с Ёжиком, а я себе и так две закажу  - подруге на подарок.

----------


## Polixenia

> Ну-у-у, я не член клуба) так что кто со мной? Оксан, надо до 13 оплатить. И я помню про 300 р))


Свет, я с тобой) Сколько с меня денег с учетом 300 рублей? как тебе передать их? или снова на карту кинуть?

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, давай ты с Ёжиком, а я себе и так две закажу  - подруге на подарок.


договорились)

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, 170 р.)

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, извини, но думала я, думала и поняла, что не надо мне сейчас эту книгу.

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, извини, но думала я, думала и поняла, что не надо мне сейчас эту книгу.


ничего страшного)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, буду заказывать с st-online.com
Там Самокатики Мини и Макси Микро. 
Увидела-таки я их вживую у знакомой. И даже мой муж скептически настроенный сдался и разрешил купить. Он управляется прикольно, очень крепкий на вид, поворотный механизм нестандартный, наклоном руля, а не поворотом. 
Ну там еще всего много. Вычитают ват и доставка на всех всего 30 евро.
Заказывать буду в субботу. Ежели кто захочет присоединиться попилить доставку в посылку в Калугу, можно по предоплате, в личку пишите, я вышлю реквизиты карты сбера.

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, я все еще с тобой с самокатом этим :Smile:  Присылай данные, куда платить и сколько. А ты к нам в Лелю 22го не собираешься случайненько? :Wink:

----------


## mamaRita

Собираюсь закупить знаменитые австралийские эко-сумки Envirosax. Если кого заинтересует, 
выбираем на сайте http://www.envirosax-russia.ru/ Конечная стоимость стандартной сумки 350 рублей. Выкупаю 25 апреля. По-моему, прекрасная штука для лета: очень красивые, водонепроницаемые, весят 40 г каждая, а выдерживают до 20 кг! Есть детские :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Рит, я бы взяла еще парочку - троечку новеньких себе на лето! И в подарок)))))гыы- уберите меня от монитора))))
Куда тебе ссылки кинуть?

----------


## mamaRita

я уже поняла, что все берут по парочке-троечке :Smile: ) В личные сообщения напиши, или на однокласах (можно здесь употреблять это слово, интересно :Smile: ?)

----------


## kiara

Мои 5 в личке)))

----------


## mamaRita

Оказывается у всех почти есть уже эти сумки! И все берут еще парочку троечку :Wink:  Мне тут посоветовали взять еще чехольчики (которые для хранения сумок), в них удобно из бассейна и летом мокрый купальник носить :Smile:

----------


## Веснушка

Рит, я тоже с тобой! кину тебе в однокласы ссылку.

----------


## mamaRita

Если еще кто хочет что-то дозаказать/заказать, пишите сегодня в личку!

----------


## mamaRita

Сумки у меня, все заказы готовы!  Налетаай! Либо ко мне домой (Нефтебаза), либо по предварительной договоренности на Гагарина, 4, либо пишите в личку - договоримся! Если кто еще хочет, то я привезла много на продажу, пишите.

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, а здесь http://detisveta.com/ никому ничего не надо?

----------


## Веснушка

я бы парочку хотела....если муж не против)) и смотря еще сколько доставка....

----------


## летняя мама

> Девочки, а здесь http://detisveta.com/ никому ничего не надо?


Мне сумочки понравились и юбки, только отзывов нет на понравившиеся модельки. Вы не в курсе, как там с размерностью? И сколько есть времени на "подумать"?

----------


## Ёжик

Здесь про оплату доставки http://detisveta.com/index/0-5
Про размерность не в курсе. Знаю, что краска может быть не до конца вымыта и на складе у них не очень чисто( Короче, сразу стирать надо и отдельно от других вещей первое время.

----------


## yakudza

Ёжик, спасибо! Сайт чудесный! У вас такой прекрасный вкус, спасибо за все ваши ссылки. Я всё облизывалась, но не заказывала. А тут всё срослось)))
Вы как планируете заказывать? Почтой? Можно заказать на адрес моей подруги в Москве, она практически каждую неделю приезжает в Калугу

----------


## kiara

Я заказала у них как раз)))) Жду посылку, кому отзывы по качеству-размерам будут нужны, сразу напишу.

----------


## летняя мама

> Я заказала у них как раз)))) Жду посылку, кому отзывы по качеству-размерам будут нужны, сразу напишу.


Буду ждать, мне нужны. Боюсь в юбку не поместиться))

----------


## Ёжик

Ну тогда ждем)
yakudza, я вообще может сама в Москву соберусь) если нет, тогда можно и вариант с подругой рассмотреть)

----------


## Ёжик

Еду я все-таки в Москву в воскресенье) Дети света посещу обязательно) обещают бОльший ассортимент, чем на сайте.

----------


## Веснушка

Ежик, а прихватите мне юбочку? пожалуйста))

----------


## Веснушка

мне вот такую бы... http://detisveta.com/shop/1380/desc/...ubka-bezhevaja, на замену вот эту http://detisveta.com/shop/1382/desc/...jubka-rozovaja. если можно конечно)) и как тогда передать деньги?

----------


## Ёжик

Веснушка, я очень постараюсь) Мы просто до вечера будем без машины с 2-мя детьми, поэтому мне чисто физически не очень хочется таскаться с кучей шмотья)) мы же в магазин с мамой пойдем, кто его знает, сколько мы там себе наберем))) если юбка компактно складывается  и не много весит (что скорее всего), то, конечно, привезу. Кстати, длину сразу проверьте, нормально?  А деньги заранее, т.е. до воскресенья. Живу в районе скв. Циолковского, гуляем часто в центральном парке)
Будем друг друга по юбкам узнавать)) как вчера меня Катя узнала) 
Девочки, Веснушка последняя, больше никому ничего не смогу привезти, извините.

----------


## летняя мама

Ёжик, я вот хотела к Вам присоединиться, когда Вы про доставку писали, но увидев , что сами поедете - неудобно как-то стало. Вы тогда можете отыв о магазине оставить , поделиться впечатлениями? А,может, в парке юбку увижу, живем рядом))

----------


## Веснушка

Ежик, спасибо))) если несложно, напишите в личку тел. 
я не знала, что вы без машины будете. так что, если и правда своего много будет, и если юбка много места займет, тогда конечно не надо!!! давайте, я деньги передам, а там по ситуации, получится, хорошо, а если нет, то и нет)))))

----------


## Ёжик

Мы на машине в Москву и обратно, а вот по самой Москве пешком)
Летняя мама, смотрите, что нашла)
http://vk.com/club16039636 это их группа вконтакте
А тут конкретно отзывы
http://vk.com/topic-16039636_22652017

----------


## летняя мама

Спасибо, я уже в контакте видела. Интересно из первых рук, если , конечно, не трудно)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Самокаты-ролики приехали!!! Можно забирать!

----------


## mamaRita

Урррррррррррааааааа!!!! :Smile:  Откуда забирать?

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, пишу здесь, лень по личкам ходить)) В это воскр. тоже отменяется, извините, но дождь передают и холодно, а мы прогулку по Москве планировали, в зоопарк хотели. Так что в след. воскресенье) Я не специально, честно-честно) Ждете?)

----------


## Polixenia

Свет, в выходные в зоопарке столько народу - удавиться! У меня подруга с мужем и дитем в минувшее воскресенье там была. Мы в будни поедем, надеюсь, попроще будет.

----------


## mamaRita

Мы были на майские. Это кошмар: два потока людей, движущихся в противоположных направлениях... Да еще мы были в середине дня, мало кого вообще из зверей увидели (потом нам пояснили, что после обеда спать все ушли). В общем, детям вроде понравилось, но мы с мужем туда больше ни ногой (еще бесит, что всё усеяно палатками с китайским ширпотребом и убогими аттракционами).

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, я знаю) мы там были уже ни раз. В будни нам никак туда ни попасть. А вот по выходным папа наш ездит в Москву учиться) так что мы ему на хвост сесть хотим)

----------


## Веснушка

Ежик, спасибо))) я уже не жду, потому что решила все же вас не напрягать... пошла и купила на отложенные деньги материал. юбка конечно понравилась, но деньги уже потрачены))))))))) так что вам хорошей погоды и чтобы все получилось) а отзывов о магазине и товарах конечно жду)))))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Рита, Катя, как вам микрики? У Кати мини, у Риты макси? Довольны? Мы свой еще не забрали из Калугу, но, надеюсь, что скоро тоже покатаемся..

----------


## kiara

Оль-я как юбки получу (да-да, все еще в пути, что как-то плохо, едут рядом, непонятно, что так долго-то!) сразу покажу-напишу.
А вот с фабрики льна Ришелье(ссылку я оставляла в теме) я уже(!) получила заказ - обалденный красный сарафан с накидкой!!!!!Девочки - качество хорошее, вышивка ручная - всем рекомендую! *фото сделаю, обещаю)*
Ну и по закупке роликов-клаааааааааааааас!!!! Олесь-тебе огромнейшие спасибисимо от нас с Ку! Он в восторге полном) такой гордый и довольный, всем рассказывает-показывает. Уже неплохо стоит сам на хорошей поверхности, учимся держать "стойку", устает,конечно, быстро)он то намеревался прям гонять сразу)))))) а тут-учиться еще)))) Ролики такие крутецкие, прям вах! Так что мы тоже, жуть как довольны покупкой!

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, никогда не думала, что самокатом можно кого-то удивить... Но на него на улице все оборачиваются, а мальчишки смотрят с нескрываемым интересом и восхищением!!! Недавно даже подросток один друзьям говорит: "Я бы себе такой купил..." Ну он и вправду от 6 до 15 :Smile:  Он просто офигенский, и даже наш папа, который испытывал огромный скепсис из-за цены "за самокат, сделанный в Китае", сдал свои позиции - в полном восхищении!!! :Smile:  И учиться кататься практически не нужно - он низенький, легенький, маневренный... Обалденский, в общем! Для взрослых таких нет, не знаешь? :Smile: ))))

----------


## летняя мама

> Для взрослых таких нет, не знаешь?))))


Хоть вопрос не мне адресован, можно я как фанат микриков отвечу? Есть для взрослых, разные модельки :городские, спортивные, трюковые. Посмотрите если интересно http://www.micro-scooter.ru/collection/Scooter-City. Там даже видео есть на каждую модель

----------


## yakudza

Мы тоже довольны, гоняем, правда пока только вокруг дома. С поворотами пока не разобралась, но скоро получится))) Так что отлично! Спасибо!

----------


## mamaRita

Спасибо, летняя мама! Информация как всегда по делу!

----------


## kiara

> Вы тогда можете отыв о магазине оставить , поделиться впечатлениями?)


Ну раз я раньше юбки получила, то делюсь!
Заказала неск.юбок и кофту с футбой, в итоге я обладательница лишь пары юбок) Ост. нет в наличии, хотя при заказе добавляются все позиции. Отсутствие обнаружилось, когда мне электронкой отчитались уже об отправке. Позвонил менеджер, объяснил, что отправили лишь то, что было (хорошо что я всегда в незнакомых маг-х выбираю наложенный платеж!) Вот мои http://detisveta.com/shop/131/desc/o...pichnaja-jubka и такая же зеленая
 Качество юбок - обычное. НЕ отличное и НЕ хорошее, а вполне себе сносное, чуть нитка торчит там, чуть внутренняя юбка выбилась из шва тут. Но общее впечатление-опрятно.
Материал тонкий хлопок, нижняя юбка-марлевка. 
Размерность - у моих юбок идет свободный размер, у меня уверенный 48 в бедрах, я туго затягиваю шнурок, чтобы юбка сидела плотнее, иначе слишком свободно на талии, в бедрах запас хороший, я думаю, что они и на 50 отлично сядут.
У меня рост 163, мне юбки в пол, но пару см от земли есть, чтоб не подметать)
Легкие, на жару будет хорошо, для этого и брала их.
В целом - вариант на каждый день, в детьми гулять, в парке на траве присесть не жалко. Не на "парад" короче) 
Хотя - цена могла бы быть НИЖЕ! Подозреваю, что на родине (напЫсано что в Индии) они стоят копейки))))))))думаю, что 4, а то и 5 раз они цену накрутили) *сравниваю с тем, что мне привозили с Пакистана и Индии*
ВообЧем, если в парке увидите-подходите смело щупать юбки)

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, спасибо!
Пришла к выводу, что лучше самой доехать туда и примерить, пощупать. Про "там торчит ниточка", "там зацепочка" в контакте тоже отзывы есть, но и довольных много.  Поэтому  от интернет-покупки откажусь.
Про цену:точно такие жа афгани с павлинами видела в СП за 280 руб. А в детисвета 750 р. Думаю, с юбками аналогично.

----------


## Амина

А я афгани с павлинами за 950 руб. на афгани.ру купила... ужжжас...

----------


## kiara

Девочки, никто не хочет купить вот такую замечательную вещь в хозяйство? http://tick-twister.ru/index.php?route=common/home
Это специальный крючок для удаления клещей. Актуально для всех владельцев собак-кошек, любителей природы. Да и вообще, мне кажется, нужная вещь в хозяйстве для каждой семьи!!!
*Пока не столкнешься с проблемой и не знаешь, что такие полезные штуки бывают!* 
Если заказать сразу 6 штучек, то цена выйдет по 150 руб против 270руб, если брать 1 упаковку.
Я подожду до обеда понедельника.

----------


## Веснушка

Киар, я бы заказала. даже два. один для собак, а другой для нас, не дай Бог подцепить эту заразу....

----------


## yakudza

У нас как раз такая штука. Очень удобно! Рекомендую!
Муж покупал в "Лесси" (на углу Воскресенской и Кутузова). Утверждает стоило рублей 150-170, но не 270 точно. Так что если шестерых не наберете, можно туда))

----------


## kiara

Девочки, нет желания купить вот эти шикарные щетки для зубов http://www.curaprox.ru/
В жж закупка, я хочу, могу взять на хвост.
Закупка будет с этого сайта http://www.curaprox.info/index.php - условия закупки: цена с сайта +10% и доставка на всех. Цвета без предварительного выбора. Цена выйдет около 170 р, ну и за пересылку к нам руб 150 на всех раскидаем.
Подожду до понедельника.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, хочу своим детишкам купить игры BONDIBON . У нас в Правильной игрушке и в Настольном граде цены на них кусачие.
Нашла магазинчик в Туле, при заказе от 3000 цены оптовые. Забрать можно в Туле в розничных магазинах и оплатить наличкой (если кто в Туле бывает). Или при заказе от 10000 они отпраят ТК в Калугу.  
http://tulaopt.ru/catalog/logicheskie-smart-game вот здесь Бондибон. Я б на 1500-2000 заказала
Мне нравятся грузовички, курочки-наседки, колобок-следопыт и титаник. И магнитные конструкторы.
На сайте Мосигры можно подробно рассмотреть , название игры в поисковик на сайте вводите.
К примеру http://www.mosigra.ru/Face/Show/gruzovichki/
http://www.mosigra.ru/Face/Show/kuro4ki_nasedki/
http://www.mosigra.ru/Face/Show/kolobok/
http://www.mosigra.ru/Face/Show/titanik/

----------


## kiara

Оля, до какого времени подумать?
* мы с Москвы сейчас тааакое кол-во всяких здоровских штук Ку привезли) в одном Имажинариуме только денег оставили - жуть))) и в магазинчике Экспериментаниума - тоже, не возможно же уйти без покупки, там столько всего классного!
Магнитных я бы тоже взяла и пару настольных на пробу, Ку у меня к именно настольным играм равнодушен, но думаю, тут наша вина - он таак ловко управляется с планшетом и играми на нем, какие уж тут настольные) причем выбирает себе сложные, я иной раз с 10-20 раза могу уровень одолеть, а он, Господи, за отведенные ему полчаса - умудряется пройти несколько уровней!
Из "нормальных детских игр" нам очень понравился магнитный такой конструктор - там большая доска и геометрические фигурки разных цветов из мягкой резины, тоже магнитные, чтобы собирать картинки - сидит по часу занимается и объемные тоже рулят! *интересно - объемные они все "совместимые"? 
О - у нас тоже MAGNETICUS - цена привлекательнее московской намного!

----------


## летняя мама

Я к времени не привязываюсь, просто хотелось игрушек купить. Но вот в Туле никто из знакомых не бывает, а на 10 тыс. сама не куплю,  поскольку недавно совсем CLICSом огромным закупилось, и еще надо несколько дорогих игрух к НГ купить, ну и книги ))
Вот ищу , кто в Туле бывает, или компанию, чтоб на нужную сумму купить.

А в настольные игры Андрей вот только недавно начал играть, после совместного похода в Настольный град. У них, кстати, раз в месяц игротеки бывают в Паб102, можно прийти поиграть.
Конструкторы объемные -это те, что машинки и детальки в наборах? Совместимые. Их в Доме правильной игрушке много, можно посмотреть. Довольно-таки крупные детали, даже совсем маленьким можно играть.

А в Экспериментариуме с Кузей были, понравилось ему?(Вы же про музей?)

----------


## kiara

Понятно. Мы в Туле тоже не бываем, но если всерьез соберемся покупать, то может придумаем что нить,  у меня девочка знакомая в Туле есть, может поможет..или наберем на нужную сумму)
Мы были в Пабе летом пару раз именно на Игротеке, но что-то мы не вдохновились)
Объемные - это магнитные из таких палочек с шариками-магнитами.
Да, мы были в музее Эспериментаниум, вот только на прошлой неделе, надо в дневнике написать-место чумачедчее)))) Мы 5 часов там отрывались и зажигали ВСЕ))))

----------


## Амина

Я хочу из Тулы чего-нибудь... Могу даже сгонять, если на 10 тыщ не наберем) Стоимость бензина поделим...

----------


## летняя мама

Если из Тулы забирать, то достаточно на 3 тыс. набрать. На 10000 -это для того, чтобы они транспортной компанией отправили.

----------


## Амина

Ну я и говорю, если на 10 не наберем, а только на 3 - могу съездить) Правда, выбор сложный для меня) Кто б тыкнул и сказал - бери, надо!)

----------


## летняя мама

> Я хочу из Тулы чего-нибудь... Могу даже сгонять, если на 10 тыщ не наберем) Стоимость бензина поделим...


У меня примерно на 1500-2000 получантся. На бензин согласна. Сегодня играли в Бондибоновские головоломки. Понравилось, Хочу. А вообще там не только Бондибон, практически весь ассортиент "Медведя" можно найти. Мне картоннный домик-ракета понравился (в рост ребенка, можно самим расскрашивать) и кубики деревянные. Но ограничусь пока Бондибоном. Качество отменное.

П.С.  только я с 26.10  и примерно до 12.11 уезжаю.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я разочаровалась в закупках из США через двух посредников, когда один в России и один в США. Условия невыгодные и вообще это утомительное ожидание, еще забирать у кого-то здесь. 
Почитала виртуалшоппинг и теперь намерена при необходимости пользоваться услугами посредника напрямую.
Оксана, я видела, ты там с Амазона что-то хотела? Мне тоже бывает что-то нужно.
Ну и вообще 23 ноября должна быть большая распродажа.
Прочла я еще ветку вот эту http://virtualshopping.livejournal.c....html#comments
И увидела, что мои знакомые пользуются вот этим посредником http://www.shoppackship.com и очень довольны.
Надеюсь, что кому-то поможет. Если кто-то со мной захочет объединиться, можете мне в личку писать. Я никакого процента не возьму, просто для объединения на более выгодный тариф на пересылку из США в Россию.

----------


## летняя мама

> Ну и вообще 23 ноября должна быть большая распродажа.


По опыту прошлых лет выгоднее было покупать за несколько дней до ЧП. Во многих магазинах максимальные скидки бывают уже в понедельник -вторник.
На оф. сайте Тимберлэнда максимальная скидка была  40% уже в понедельник, а к пятнице практически не осталось размеров, то же самое на Лэндсенд было. На ОЛД, ГЭП , Банана -максимальная скидка была в черную пятницу, но цены повысили, в итоге было выгоднее покупать в четверг.
И если магазин успевал отшипить до черной пятницы, посылки доходили до НГ. То, что заказывали непосредственно в ЧП и позже -практически все пришло после НГ, на таможне и почте завалы были.
http://blackfriday.com/flyers вот здесь список магазинов, которые участвуют в черной пятнице. Его пополняют каждый день.

А сколько примерно надо будет за доставку платить если с вами объединиться?(долларов за кг?)

Хочу порекомендовать сапожки Тимберлэнд http://shop.timberland.com/product/i...uctId=12262893 , очень ими довольна, Легенькие и теплючие. Заявлен до -32 по Цельсию. Есть размеры на тодлеров и девчачьи расцветки. Всю эту  неделю на Тимбере акция была, сначала -20% доп. скидка, потом -30. Жду -40))

----------


## летняя мама

*Домик в деревне*, а Вы сами с каких сайтов планируете заказывать?

Вчера новый магазинчик с тканями нашла http://www.fabricshack.com/index.html,  никак не разберусь с их условиями. Но так хочется оттуда тряпочек всяких красивых)

И, помнится, Вы самокаты из Германии заказывали, и вот недавно про термобелье писали. Долго из Германии посылки идут? 
http://www.worldofsweets.de/Weihnach...38fea06099af03 здесть столько вкусняшек, и рождественских в том числе.  Кто б помог заказать оттуда?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну вот согласно этому тарифу посредника получается около 500р. за килограмм. если набрать на 15 кг, то будет по 450р. где-то. 14 долларов. еще от курса зависит на день отправки.
плюс там небольшая комиссия за исходящую посылку от них. но она небольшая совсем. Тарифы на пересылку согласно тарифам почтовых служб. 

Когда самокаты заказывали, то дошло недели за 3-4. А когда-то велосипеды (беловелы) заказывали, там больше месяца все шло. И это было не в сезон, т.е. не на нг.
Про черную пятницу присмотрюсь. Мне Ханна Андерсон курточки девчачьи интересно было бы со скидкой купить.


Еще когда заказываешь сам, то там в разных магазинах возвращается процент с покупки. Его себе наши посредники берут и даже не упоминают, а так он себе останется. В общем, я еще тоже разбираюсь.
Гэп, Олдневи возвращают 5%.

А термобелье это была ссылка на датский сайт, оттуда посылки тоже месяц идут.

----------


## летняя мама

Олеся, а вы уже Ханну детскую заказывали? Говорят, что одежка большемерит и широкая. Мне Обермайер понравился. И качество и расцветки. 
http://www.peterglenn.com/category/k...field_sale:Yes вот в этом магазине спортивной одежды и снаряжения неплохой сэйловый раздел.
http://www.polarnopyretusa.com/outer...arch_params%3D а вот магазин дорогой, но вещи отличные.

Про посредников согласна, что магазины процент с покупки возращают знаю, но с другой стороны, у моего посредника есть свои личные скидки в магазинах, она их не скрывает,применяет всегда. Да и риски потери, пересорта, проблемы с таможней(если возникают)-она берет на себя.

Про шоколадки я , значит, поздно спохватилась? а так хотелось шококалендариков, пряников и марципанов(((. 
Может, кто видел игрушки елочные стеклянные ? Я б купила если с хорошими скидками, не успеют к этому НГ приехать, так на следущий пригодятся.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся, а вы уже Ханну детскую заказывали? Говорят, что одежка большемерит и широкая. Мне Обермайер понравился. И качество и расцветки. 
> http://www.peterglenn.com/category/k...field_sale:Yes вот в этом магазине спортивной одежды и снаряжения неплохой сэйловый раздел.
> http://www.polarnopyretusa.com/outer...arch_params%3D а вот магазин дорогой, но вещи отличные.
> 
> Про посредников согласна, что магазины процент с покупки возращают знаю, но с другой стороны, у моего посредника есть свои личные скидки в магазинах, она их не скрывает,применяет всегда. Да и риски потери, пересорта, проблемы с таможней(если возникают)-она берет на себя.
> 
> Про шоколадки я , значит, поздно спохватилась? а так хотелось шококалендариков, пряников и марципанов(((. 
> Может, кто видел игрушки елочные стеклянные ? Я б купила если с хорошими скидками, не успеют к этому НГ приехать, так на следущий пригодятся.


Шоколадки, мне кажется, уже поздно. 
Ханну детскую, да. У меня 2 курточки детские и 1 платье есть. Я очень довольна куртками, расцветки чудесные девичьи, в куртке есть утяжка. Но вообще, да, не на очень стройных детей, наверное, но у меня дочка среднего телосложения, ей вполне подходит.
А вот одежда, к примеру, мальчиковая Gymboree при всей красоте не подошла сыну, широковата, больше не буду покупать, увы. Ему больше подходит H&M. 
Поларнопирет у нас есть платье, тоже очень классное, было куплено на распродаже, но! верхнюю одежду не покупаю, таки дороговато, аналогичные вещи можно купить дешевле, я не запала на конкретно эту фирму.

Стекляннные игрушки есть в Германии, ernsting-family но они напрямую не шлют.

А ваш посредник в америке или в России?

----------


## летняя мама

to Домик в деревне
Мне в Ханне тоже расцветки нравятся, но на своих худышей не решилась ничего купить. По той же причине и Джимбу обхожу стороной. Единственное, что на Джимбе покупаю -пижамки, вот они узенькие. 
H&M нравится, но в Америке нет её онлайн. А из Финки дороговато получалаось. да и посредник куда-то пропал знакомый. Покупаем если только в Москве на распродажу удачно попадем.

Мой посредник в Москве(но у неё и в Америке кто-то есть, на случай тех магазинов. которые наши карты не принимают). Вы уже как-то спрашивали,не помню в какой теме.

Ёлочные игрушки стеклянные имела ввиду такие, как в нашем советском детстве были. Хочется не шарики, а именно фигурки -грибочки, мишки. зайчики, самолетики, космонавты, кукуруза на прищепке))). Из стекла и расписанные красками. ernsting-family не нашла здесь таких.

----------


## kiara

ОООО-специалисты собрались))))вот я как не собиралась, так и не разобралась)))
Олесь, если ты будешь делать заказ, то я с удовольствием вольюсь!!!
Я все время беру с Олдневи, мне оч нравятся их вещи на Ку,садятся идеально, еще Колс- беру и себе у них. Крейзи подходят тоже хорошо размеры Ку, взрослым Ландсенд, еще Н&M - вот мой стандартный список. С этих сайтов я почти регулярно что-то к сезонам заказываю. Через посредников.
А с Амазона да, я хотела со "Злыми птичками" заказать всякого "барахла"))) И маринка тоже) Наши дети вдохновились этими злыми существами))))
Если ты хочешь сейчас что-то, давай объединимся - у нас с Маринкой где-то $ на 130.
Ну и в ЧП я тоже бы прихватила на взрослых чего-нить))
Так как, Олесь? Будем заказывать? *а то я хотела у Сплюши заказывать, чтобы успеть вторую партию с безумными птицами получить до ГН-Рождества, ну и подарочки всякие всем)*
Единственное-ты после будешь почту в Калугу слать или к маме все сразу?

----------


## летняя мама

> еще Колс- беру и себе у них.


Колс что-то прячется от нас последние пару дней, только через проги скрывающие айпи можно туда попасть. Жду сейчас оттуда 2 посылочки. Одну как раз со стеклянными елочными игрушками, а вторую тоже с игрухами елочными, но из ткани+всякие разные полотенчики и пледики с новогодней тематикой.

----------


## kiara

О, а то думала, чего тупит сайт....
Оля-а ты как заходишь на Колс сейчас, я не сильна в этих *как это правильно называется* программах, чтобы айпи скрыть.
Тоже жду от туда большой заказ, но с вещами и Птицами)))
А игрушки не побьются в дороге, их безопасно заказывать?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, я хочу разобраться, как заказывать самим и больше не пользоваться Валиными услугами. Думаю, что должно выйти дешевле, чем у Вали. Уж точно не дороже. Сейчас Гугл форму сделаю, в приватном форуме выложу ссылку и темку создам, кто хочет с нами объединиться. Заказ к маме поедет, да, в Калугу.

----------


## летняя мама

Оксана, я сегодня днем через анонимайзер заходила http://www.imsly.com/, все получалось. А вот час назад не пустил ни один браузер, даже через анонимайзер(((
Можно еще попробовать вот эту програмку установитьhttp://www.ultrareach.com/. Мне вот посоветали так сделать"Программа не инсталлируется - просто распакуйте архив на рабочий стол и при необходимости запускайте ее именно файлом exe, перезапуская браузер.не работает в хроме, а в Мазиле или еще каком то браузере работает" Но я себе эту прогу не стала устанавливать.

А что за Птицы?Прям интересно стало, может , мне тоже надо))?

Не знаю, побьются ли игрушки. Надеюсь, что нет. Там сеты из трех штук в коробочке. Решила не рисковать пока, всего 2 наборчика заказала. Вот вылетели недавно из Америке, посмотрим.

----------


## mamaRita

Я не профи, я только учусь :Smile:  Еще раз спасибки вам девчонки огромное за наводки и ссылки, и за советики! А вот мне очень yoox.com нравится - дизайнерская и брендовая одежда, обожаю там распродажный раздел - по 30-40 евриков можно такие итальянские кожаные обувь и сумки найти, которые у нас от 100 с хвостиком начинаются. И самое приятное, что шлют напрямую в Россию с доставкой EMS почтой до дверей, всего 25 евро. А сейчас любой заказ от 300 доставляют бесплатно. Предыдущая посылка пришла мне с оглушительной скоростью  - меньше чем за 2 недели.

----------


## летняя мама

Олеся, а Вы планируете несколько заказов из разных магазинов на склад посредника в Америке отправить, а потом посылку общую консолидировать? Или сразу в нашу Рашу слать? Если сначала на склад и доставка по штатам платная, то выгодне, чтоб больше народа в одном магазине заказало, чтоб доставку раскидать?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся, а Вы планируете несколько заказов из разных магазинов на склад посредника в Америке отправить, а потом посылку общую консолидировать? Или сразу в нашу Рашу слать? Если сначала на склад и доставка по штатам платная, то выгодне, чтоб больше народа в одном магазине заказало, чтоб доставку раскидать?


Да, я планирую так сделать. На склад. Напрямую оно понятно, как делать. С Ландсенда мы регулярно заказываем, почтой доходит ок.
Ну в данном случае попробуем собрать одну посылку килограмм на 15 общими усилиями. А там посмотрим, как пойдет. С амазона пока вот Оксана с Мариной собираются, а там доставка бесплатная будет. Откуда-то еще, наверное, тоже будем стараться выйти на бесплатную или раскидать на несколько человек. Попробуем.

----------


## kiara

Оля - это Angry Bird имеется ввиду)))) У нас мальчишки полюбили игру в этих птицОВ)) на Айфонах, планшетах и просто в компе)
 А у меня Ку настоящий шопоголик - ему нужно с любым понравившимся героем всякие штуки-вещи покупать) Ник купил себе летом майку, всееееее, КУ заболел, Ник майку не носил ни дня, в ней Ку по квартире рассекает) А сейчас едут настольные игры Angry Bird, все лучше, чем в планшете сидеть играть.Ну и майки-пижамки.  с Колс заказывала, а тут на Амазоне такая куча всегооооооо! И рюкзачки и чемоданчики, опять же одежда - ну вообщем полно)
Вот игра http://www.amazon.com/Angry-Birds-Ki...ref=pd_sim_t_4

----------


## kiara

Жалко с Груфалло ничего не делают.....)))а то б мы закупились))))

----------


## kiara

Летняя мама - Оля, вот нашла на Амазоне стеклянные игрушки  ww.amazon.com/2-5-Inch-Noble-Gems-Wedding-12-Piece/dp/B004XYQLHA/ref=sr_1_49?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1353267289&sr=1-49&keywords=Crystal|Glass   их много, но ценыыыыы((((
Настоящее ретро http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Orna...f=pd_sim_hg_14
Я помню огурчики на своей детской советской ёлке)))
Боже ты мой http://www.amazon.com/Old-World-Chri...d_sim_sbs_hg_3
лучше бы я этого не видела)))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

С груффало куча всего! Где-то сохранила себе! Найду-пришлю!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> С груффало куча всего! Где-то сохранила себе! Найду-пришлю!


Сохраненное не нашла, но! забей в амазоне слово gruffalo и вылезет куча всего в т.ч. носки, мягкие игрушки, бутылочки для воды и посуда.

----------


## летняя мама

http://www.gruffaloshop.com/*/Clothing-Accessories/ Оксана, а вот этот магазинчик видели?))) Это , правда, Англия. Но я вот недавно совсем в каком-то американском магазине распродаж все это добро видела.

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама - Оля, вот нашла на Амазоне стеклянные игрушки 
> ...лучше бы я этого не видела)))))


))) вот и я б лучше не видела
мне очень немецкие игрушки нравятся вот этой фирмы http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...las,garden,658. В магазине закрытых распродаж видела их по приемлемым ценам, но не купила. Теперь жалею. Думала, что в Германии они подешевле будут.
Вот если после рождества Амазон цены на эти стекляшки опустит, то обязательно закажу.

----------


## летняя мама

> Да, я планирую так сделать. На склад. Напрямую оно понятно, как делать.


Мне тогда тоже интересно) 

http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi вот с эти магазином никак не могу разобраться, Они наши карты принимают и сколько берут за доставку по Америке. Уж очень мне там ткани понравились, так и хочется из них что-нибудь сшить. Еще не решила что, но нравится)))) Может, еще кто из девочек ко мне присоединится?

----------


## летняя мама

Зашла на Амазон по Оксаниным ссылкам
Какая прелесть )))http://www.amazon.com/Old-World-Chri...orld+Christmas и вот http://www.amazon.com/Old-World-Chri...sim_sbs_misc_4

----------


## Амина

От я ни слова ни поняла из вышенаписаного) Но на амазоне тока что нахапала птичек на 135$... И это только самое-самое ценное))

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, колс вот по этой ссылке открывается http://o53xo.nnxwq3dtfzrw63i.cameleo.ru/, через камелео можно и 6пм открыть.

----------


## kiara

Мне капец )))))))))Нам нужны птички, Хот вилс и Груфалло, разумеется, тоже)))) "Дед мороз" меня убьет)))
надо выбирать!

----------


## kiara

> Мне тогда тоже интересно) 
> 
> http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi вот с эти магазином никак не могу разобраться, Они наши карты принимают и сколько берут за доставку по Америке. Уж очень мне там ткани понравились, так и хочется из них что-нибудь сшить. Еще не решила что, но нравится)))) Может, еще кто из девочек ко мне присоединится?


Нужно Тане показать, она такая рукодельница у нас, такие игрушки шьет, сейчас ей напишу - позову заглянуть.
Сама бы чего-нить купила, но пока и машинку не купила еще)))))

----------


## летняя мама

> Нужно Тане показать, она такая рукодельница у нас, такие игрушки шьет, сейчас ей напишу - позову заглянуть.
> Сама бы чего-нить купила, но пока и машинку не купила еще)))))


У меня и машинки нет, и вообще я не шью, все только собираюсь). Мне сказали, что там недорогая прямая доставка к нам. Зимой что-то около 7 долларов за 9 ярдов ткани было.

----------


## tinytanya

> Нужно Тане показать, она такая рукодельница у нас, такие игрушки шьет, сейчас ей напишу - позову заглянуть.
> Сама бы чего-нить купила, но пока и машинку не купила еще)))))


о, спасибо за приглашение..... я увязла....всё хочу!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## летняя мама

> о, спасибо за приглашение..... я увязла....всё хочу!!!!!!!!!!!


может, объединимся? Мне много не надо, я б взяла для "пробы пера" немного из сэйла. Там доставка градируется от кол-ва ткани в посылке до 9 ярдов что-то около 300 руб (сейчас на одном вологодском СП подсмотрела). А если больше -то дороже.

----------


## котенок

> Мне тогда тоже интересно) 
> 
> http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi вот с эти магазином никак не могу разобраться, Они наши карты принимают и сколько берут за доставку по Америке. Уж очень мне там ткани понравились, так и хочется из них что-нибудь сшить. Еще не решила что, но нравится)))) Может, еще кто из девочек ко мне присоединится?


эх давно на этот сайт облизываюсь, только карты для оплаты подходящий нет

----------


## летняя мама

> эх давно на этот сайт облизываюсь, только карты для оплаты подходящий нет


а какая карта нужна? у меня только виза виртуал без привязки к пэйпал. Не подойдет?

----------


## tinytanya

девочки, извините, я пока не с вами. у кошки опять дорогостоящие проблемы с печенью((

----------


## летняя мама

немного не по теме  ... для любителей Птичек -в Лабиринте много махаоновских раскрасок  с птахами http://www.labirint.ru/series/24905/

----------


## yakudza

Оскан, напиши потом про настольную игру "птички". Какой там принцип - прям из рогатки стреляешь и рушишь домики? Муж где-то нашел описание, что там рогатка - только декор. Вытаскиваешь карточку, а там написано, куда ты попал и что снёс. Не тот кайф))

Олеся, я долго буду разбираться со всеми этими сайтами и брендами(( Возьми надо мной шефство, пожалуйста!! Мне нужна теплая детская обувь и термобелье. Ну или что-то настолько дешево-качественное, что это никак нельзя пропустить. Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## kiara

Катя-есть игра настольная, которая у нас продается - в Бегемоте есть,например. Вот там как раз без "кайфа")))По принципу обычной настольной игры с кубиком- большое поле, сектора с очками, птица и хрюндель.
А эти я видела на цифровом канале в рекламном ролике-из рогатки выстреливаешь птицу, вполне так натурально рушишь то, что перед этим сам построил из кирпичиков))))Они все дополняемые-можно расширять до бесконечности.

----------


## kiara

Ну вот сама глянь описание и картинки http://www.amazon.com/Angry-Birds-Ki...ref=pd_sim_t_4

----------


## Домик в деревне

девочки, кто успеет прочесть или кому что-то из кроксов надо. http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sale/outlet,default,sc.html
у них очень неплохая распродажа. но только сегодня по их времени. т.е. до утра нашего. 
я ночью поздно планирую выкупить себе сама с карты. (у мужа карту попрошу).

2 акции (не комбинируются). - 
1. -35% от цены сайта
2. 2 пары по цене 1й (цена расчитывается изначальная)

я все-таки закажу, т.к. нам на весну детям нужно! 
если кто-то хочет присоединиться, пишите прям сюда пункт, ссылка, цена. постараюсь выкупить. деньги потом на карту сбера.

получается по первой скидке выгодно взять что-то из сейла. там еще есть что посмотреть.
по второй скидке брать регулярный ассортимент 2 пары одинаковой стоимости. т.к. бесплатно считается та пара, которая дешевле. купив 2 одинаково-стоящие пары получится скидка 50%. для кроксов это выгодно.

вот эти ботинки хорошие http://www.crocs.com/crocs-kids-croc...ar-boots&sid=c
вот эти (у меня такие есть, я ими очень довольна!) http://www.crocs.com/crocs-kids-croc...ar-boots&sid=c
сапоги резиновые http://www.crocs.com/crocs-kids-hand...ar-boots&sid=c
ну и сами кроксы классические.

----------


## mamaRita

> девочки, кто успеет прочесть или кому что-то из кроксов надо. http://www.crocs.com/crocs-sale/outlet,default,sc.html
> у них очень неплохая распродажа. но только сегодня по их времени. т.е. до утра нашего. 
> я ночью поздно планирую выкупить себе сама с карты. (у мужа карту попрошу).
> 
> 2 акции (не комбинируются). - 
> 1. -35% от цены сайта
> 2. 2 пары по цене 1й (цена расчитывается изначальная)
> 
> я все-таки закажу, т.к. нам на весну детям нужно! 
> ...


Олесь, случайно прочитала, мож случайно успеешь ещё купить :Wink: 

Мы жуткие фанаты кроксов, вот что по-быстренькому высмотрела:

ботинки синие на 6 лет http://www.crocs.com/crocs-kids-croc...ar-boots&sid=c 49,99

ботинки сиреневые на 2 года http://www.crocs.com/crocs-kids-croc...ar-boots&sid=c 49,99

клоги с тачками на 6/7 лет http://www.crocs.com/crocs-creative-...footwear-clogs 34,99

клоги с Халком на 4/5 лет http://www.crocs.com/crocs-marvel-su...footwear-clogs 34,99

туфли цвет золото размер 8.5 http://www.crocs.com/crocs-babasita/...10&cgid=outlet 29,99

2 штуки джибиттсов скелеты http://www.crocs.com/crocs-crocskin-...01&cgid=outlet  1 доллар

сандалии мужские коричневые размер 11 http://www.crocs.com/crocs-tookali/1...gid=outlet-men 29,99

сандалии женские коричневые (я их обожаю!!!) размер 8 http://www.crocs.com/crocs-cleo-ii/1...otwear-sandals 29,99


Спасибо Олесечка в любом случае за добрые намерения!

----------


## kiara

И я ! И меня возьмите)))Нам надо!
Уже пишу ссылки, пару сек!
1) http://www.crocs.com/crocs-duet-spor...=037&cgid=boys р-р 12/13 цвет Graphite / Yellow  34,99$
2) http://www.crocs.com/crocs-baya/1012...d=260&cgid=men р-р 9 цвет хакки (на 42-24 российский ведь 9 идет? у меня на кроксах написано два размера - 9 и 11...) 34,99 $
 И да,Олесик - огромное спасибо в любом случае!
Если все выгорит - напиши куда скинуть, я переведу сразу.
*ЗАКАЗ актуален +позиции 3 и 4 из след. сообщения.*

----------


## mamaRita

Ой, с размерами детскими напортачила, спросонья забыла, что это не возраст, а размеры америкосские... 

По первой ссылке 13 размер
по второй 8 размер
по третьей 12/13
по четвертой 10/11

----------


## mamaRita

> Ой, с размерами детскими напортачила, спросонья забыла, что это не возраст, а размеры америкосские... 
> 
> По первой ссылке 13 размер
> по второй 8 размер
> по третьей 12/13
> по четвертой 10/11


сходила померила обувь... Олесь, по третьей ссылке (клоги с тачками) нам J1 нужен все-таки

Пасиб еще раз!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Зашла, все вижу. Сейчас буду заказывать. Надеюсь, что все сработает. 
Оксана! 4/5 это не возраст!!! это размер на малышей. У тебя какой Кузя носит? ты же ему заказываешь?

1) http://www.crocs.com/crocs-chameleon...D3&cgid=outlet кроксы Хамелеон цвет Light Blue / Light Grey р-р 4/5 29,99$

----------


## Домик в деревне

> И я ! И меня возьмите)))Нам надо!
> Уже пишу ссылки, пару сек!
> 1) ИЩУ замену
> 2) http://www.crocs.com/crocs-baya/1012...d=260&cgid=men р-р 9 цвет хакки (на 42-24 российский ведь 9 идет? у меня на кроксах написано два размера - 9 и 11...) 34,99 $
> 3) http://www.crocs.com/crocs-womens-ka...70F&cgid=women цвет Золото р-р 5 34,99$
>  И да,Олесик - огромное спасибо в любом случае!
> Если все выгорит - напиши куда скинуть, я переведу сразу.
> А*ААААА! Рит, и я за тобой(((((( размер за возраст приняла((((((
> Олесь - по первой ссылке ищу замену!!!!! У нас 11 сейчас, значит 12 нужно. Пошла искать.*


А женский на какой российский???

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А женский на какой российский???


Оксаныч, переписывай заново весь заказ!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ежели тебе удобнее гугл-формы заполнять, то иди в приватный раздел, там в теме есть формы. Можно и тут.

----------


## kiara

Олесик, милый - у меня инет висит страшно!!!! Сейчас актуальный заказ - две позиции, размеры точные.
3) http://www.crocs.com/Rodger-Dodger%E...sed-hot-wheels  1 шт 3$
4) http://www.crocs.com/Formula-Street%...sed-hot-wheels     1 шт 3$
Все).

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, случайно прочитала, мож случайно успеешь ещё купить
> 
> Мы жуткие фанаты кроксов, вот что по-быстренькому высмотрела:
> 
> ботинки синие на 6 лет http://www.crocs.com/crocs-kids-croc...ar-boots&sid=c 49,99
> 
> ботинки сиреневые на 2 года http://www.crocs.com/crocs-kids-croc...ar-boots&sid=c 49,99
> 
> клоги с тачками на 6/7 лет http://www.crocs.com/crocs-creative-...footwear-clogs 34,99
> ...


туфли цвет золото размер 8.5 http://www.crocs.com/crocs-babasita/...10&cgid=outlet 29,99
в цвете золото нет. в черном надо?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Все заказала по спискам. 6 заказов пришлось разместить, чтобы скидки сработали. по америке у них бесплатная доставка от 25 долларов, так что хорошо! 

Оксан, п.1 размер 9 взяла, т.к. написано, что не маломерят. я сама считаю, что 42 это 9 мужской. 
Рита, туфли цвет золото не было. взяла черный. надеюсь, что надо =) ежели что, когда придет к посреднику, можно будет обратно отправить. или пристроить тут уже. по такой цене.
расчеты напишу завтра. теперь спать!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Оскан, напиши потом про настольную игру "птички". Какой там принцип - прям из рогатки стреляешь и рушишь домики? Муж где-то нашел описание, что там рогатка - только декор. Вытаскиваешь карточку, а там написано, куда ты попал и что снёс. Не тот кайф))
> 
> Олеся, я долго буду разбираться со всеми этими сайтами и брендами(( Возьми надо мной шефство, пожалуйста!! Мне нужна теплая детская обувь и термобелье. Ну или что-то настолько дешево-качественное, что это никак нельзя пропустить. Пожалуйста!!!


Катя! Шефство беру с удовольствием! как только буду заказывать перечисленное, сигнализирую по телефону.

----------


## Амина

Я всё пропустила?! О, горе мне((( А я так хотела кроксы...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Марин, конкретно акция кибер понедельника закончилась. Но будут еще ближе к нг. Выкупим еще, думаю, кроксы.

----------


## Амина

Олесик, ты маякни тогда, лучше в классники или ЖЖ, если срочно. Буду ждать)

----------


## mamaRita

Олесечка, спасибки тебе огромное!!!! Возьми над всей нашей Лелей шефство, пожаалуйста... :Smile:  Жду инфу про денежки, куда и сколько. (насчет отсутствия золотых расстроилась очень, ну да ладно, здесь разберёмся - цена-то бросовая!)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Рита, Оксана, в приватном разделе вывесила расчет по этой нашей покупке.
Шефство... кто б надо мной шефство взял =)

----------


## mamaRita

Да кто угодно!!! :Smile:  Из нас. Тебе в чём шефство нужно?

----------


## летняя мама

Всем здравствуйте)
Девочки, я что-то загорелась камушки для рисования купить. Пока раздумываю, но все ж закажу, наверное.
*Олеся, Домик в деревне*, Вы помнится писали, что вашим деткам нравятся? Что скажете, стоит купить для ребенка 4,5 лет?
На днях увидела в Сп, цена практически как на Амазоне. Мешочек с 8 камешками  239, 20 руб. С 16 322 руб. Но это московское СП, т.е. еще почту надо оплатить. Никто не хочет присоединится ко мне? Есть еще восковые мелки  Stockmar и воск для лепки, и карандашики трехгранные  Mercurius. Если кому интересно, могу ссыль дать.

----------


## kiara

Оля, я камушки очень хочу, 16 штук которые, еще бы поглядела, чего есть. 
И с удовольствием попилим почту)

----------


## olga_s

и я хочу 16 камушков! очень! )))

----------


## летняя мама

http://sptovarov.ru/tsvetnye-kamushk...-t120571.html?  девочки вот ссылка на СП (если картинки не видите, значит, зарегистрироваться надо, или по названиям в инете посмотрите, что там)Воск для лепки орг еще обещала добавить, вот такой http://www.kubirubi.ru/pchelinyy-vosk-15-tsvetov.html# 
. Пока не добавила, цен не знаю.
Вам в камушках цвет мешочков важен? Красный бархатный или белый льняной? Себе в белом закажу(с пометкой, что можно и в красном, если белых не будет)Подожду, что ответите, тогда закажу.

----------


## Амина

И мне 16 камушков! В любом мешочке...

----------


## Kati

а мне бы 2 мешка по 16  :Smile:  и еще по ссылке есть воск 6 цветов - его тоже можно заказать? (если да, то 1 набор)
спасибо заранее!

----------


## olga_s

Летняя мама! мне один раз 16 камушков в белом или любом мешочке) напиши, как оплатить. и спасибо большое!

----------


## kiara

Оля, итак мне камушки 16 цветов в любом мешке (белый лучше, да)- 1 шт, карандаши нелакированные треугольные, набор 12 цветов в пластиковом кофре - 1 шт, точилка для треугольных карандашей 3 шт,Восковые мелки-блоки 12 цветов в картонной коробке  1 шт, скребки для восковых мелков и восковых блоков 1 набор.
Спасибо тебе) Оплату можно на карту СБ или лично нужно?

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, я закажу сегодня. Когда выкупится. сама, наверное, оплачу оргу на карту заказ+почту. (она просто не поймет, если оплата частями поступать будет). А вы тогда мне денежку отдадите, когда забирать будете.

----------


## летняя мама

Заказала, проверяйтесь:
*Амина* 16 камешков в белом мешочке *322* руб.
*olga_s*  16 камешков в белом мешочке *322* руб.
*Kati* 16 камешков в белом мешочке 2 шт. 322 руб*2, воск 6 цветов в картонной коробке 362,25 руб.  *1006,25* руб.
*kiara* 16 камешков в белом 322 руб, карандаши треугольные 12 цветов 416,30 руб., 3 точилки 77,05*3 , мелки-блоки 12 цветов 454,25 руб, скребки 77,05.   *1500,75*. 

Оксана, про скребки не поняла, если честно. Это цена за набор из 10 шт. Или это 1 скребок столько стоит, а оргу надо выкупить минимум 10. Уточнить этот момент, или не принципиально?

Девочки, цены уже с орг%. Но орг пишет, что возьмет еще 2% от оптовой цены за доставку. Я их не считала пока. 
И вопрос про почту -я посылку больше чем на 1000 руб. никогда не страхую(берут 4% от объявленной стоимости). Если кто хочет на полную стоимость застраховать, напишите, плиз. 

И можно в личку тел., по которым с вами связаться можно, когда  каляки-маляки приедут.

----------


## kiara

Оля-спасибо огромное!
Я так поняла из описания на сайте, что это набор из 10 шт-цена указана за весь набор (если вдруХ это цена за 1 скребок, то 10 мне не надо за такую цену))))Но вообще, если следовать логике сайта, камешки в наборе 8, 16 и тд шт, скребки в наборе 10 шт, цена идет за набор. Но если есть сомнения, можно и уточнить. 
По почте - на твое усмотрение, я тоже не страхую посылки особо много.

----------


## olga_s

Оля, спасибо большое! я тоже никогда ничего не страхую)

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, кто камешки заказывал, до воскресенья еще есть возможность дозаказать что-нибудь.  Орг дала ссылку вот на этот сайт поставщика   http://www.mercurius-international.com/index.php. Цен не знаю, если что заинтересует, могу спросить.  Машинок много деревянных http://www.mercurius-international.c...oden_toys.html. И такие чУдные музыкальные инструменты http://www.mercurius-international.c...-23-music.html . Жаль, у меня сейчас денег нет. Очень флейты и арфы понравились.

----------


## Inkeri

Летняя мама, можно еще два мешочка 16 камушков?

----------


## летняя мама

> Летняя мама, можно еще два мешочка 16 камушков?


Ок, постараюсь сегодня заказать. Можно Ваш тел. в личку?

----------


## летняя мама

*Inkeri*, 2 мешочка заказала Вам.

----------


## Inkeri

Спасибо

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, камушки уже у орга. Возможно, завтра уже их оплачу и буду ждать почту.

----------


## Kati

Девочки, буду заказывать мужу рубашки с этого сайта: http://www.tmlewinshirts.eu/
Если есть желающие присоединиться - welcome! Сама я уже определилась, так что если кто надумает - то подожду, например, по понедельника.

----------


## летняя мама

Девочки, камушки уже в Калугу почтой отправили, думаю, к концу недели будут. Постараюсь написать или позвонить всем, когда заберу.Сейчас с ребенком в больнице, но что-нибудь придумаю.

----------


## kiara

Оля-здоровья детке, поправляйтесь!!!!
Как будет возможность - так и звоните!

----------


## летняя мама

*kiara,olga_s,Амина,Kati,Inkeri*

Камешки, воск и карандаши у меня.
За почту получилось 296 руб. Т.е. по 49 руб.  Сейчас всем в личку напишу, чтобы не засорять здесь.

----------


## Амина

Ну и тут еще напишу. Кто еще не осчастливлен овечьей шкурой?))) Я в ближайшее время буду заказывать! 2200 шкура + 350 пересыл наложным платежом. Ну еще проценты какие-то за наложку будут.

----------


## Kusya

На днях планирую закупку на e5.ru. Сейчас у них несколько акций http://www.e5.ru/promos/.
Доставка в Калугу в пункт самовывоза в течение недели. Стоимость доставки 300 рублей за заказ.

----------


## kazangi

> На днях планирую закупку на e5.ru. Сейчас у них несколько акций http://www.e5.ru/promos/.
> Доставка в Калугу в пункт самовывоза в течение недели. Стоимость доставки 300 рублей за заказ.


 Вик, а на эту куклу акция есть?

----------


## Kusya

на какую, Ирин?

----------


## kazangi

> на какую, Ирин?


ой,ссылка не вставилась, вот http://www.e5.ru/product/smoby-roksa...2/?ref=catmain

----------


## Kusya

на эту куклу скидок нет(

----------


## kazangi

> на эту куклу скидок нет(


жалко(( тогда не надо

----------


## Kati

Думаю заказать сыну на новый год (!) самокат Мини Микро с сайта http://www.bike-discount.de/. Цены приятные, но доставка кусачая: 25 евро. Может, кто-то тоже "готовит самокат зимой" и захочет присоединиться?

----------


## kiara

Да!!я бы с большим удовольствием купила бы еще самокат для Ку maxi micro. Вы когда планируется заказ делать? А вот интересно,если бы велик заказать-это возможно вообще?

----------


## Kati

> Да!!я бы с большим удовольствием купила бы еще самокат для Ку maxi micro. Вы когда планируется заказ делать? А вот интересно,если бы велик заказать-это возможно вообще?


Предлагаю подождать пару дней - вдруг кто-то еще надумает присоединиться к нам. 
Киара, а у вас был Мини Микро, как я поняла? Он прям до 5 лет нормально подходит? Как Вы поняли, что Ку перерос его уже? (я всё сравнивала с макси микро и склоняюсь для малыша в сторону мини - из-за веса)
Велики, как я поняла, они не шлют в Россию, увы...

----------


## kiara

Конечно, я не тороплюсь)
Нет, у нас не было именно Микро - мы вместо самоката в прошлый раз купили ролики) Просто Ку у меня высокий очень и у нас есть сейчас самокат, неплохой вполне, но не Микрик. А я хочу Ку на след.сезон именно Микро купить, потому как он уже заглядывается на скейты)))) а чтобы освоить скейт Микрики как нельзя лучше подходят, движения корпусом похожие.
Ох, жалко за велики((((((( мы там тааакой Кьюб присмотрели, у нас они за совсем заоблачные деньги от 40тр продаются.
Ну в общем, мне не горит, как Вы решитесь, так зовите меня.
P.S.  у нас девчонки как раз покупали именно мини своим, может они черканут что-то. Но Ку сейчас точно мини мал, мы в парке пристраивались к одному)

----------


## yakudza

У нас мини-микрик, мы рады до ушей! Подходит младшей, которой 2 года, и старшей, которой скоро 5. Отлично откатали на нем 2 или 3 года, не помню. В общем, пора передавать его мелкой, а старшей брать Макси. 
Так что я хочу с вами!

----------


## Kusya

Девочки, и мы с вами! Какой посоветуете для мальчика 6 лет?

----------


## Kati

Kiara, Yakudza, спасибо за комментарии - я окончательно остановилась на мини микрике!
Нас уже много - здорово  :Smile:  Девочки, как определитесь - скидывайте мне в ЛС ссылки на ваши самокаты. Завтра-послезавтра попробую сделать заказ (ни разу не заказывала с этого сайта - так что не кидайте тапками, если что). Если всё получится и оплата пройдет - напишу какие суммы получились.

----------


## Kusya

Кажется мы определились, заказ напишу в личку.




> Ох, жалко за велики((((((( мы там тааакой Кьюб присмотрели, у нас они за совсем заоблачные деньги от 40тр продаются.


Я так поняла, что ограничение есть не на все велосипеды. Некоторые детские модели они все же отправляют. Надо попробовать добавить его в корзину, если красная табличка не возникает, то все ок.

----------


## Домик в деревне

у нас есть и микро и макси.
для повыше детей микро - не вариант. а у макси ручка выдвигается. 
у сына макси с 3,5 лет, но он высокий. 
дочка невысокая, ей микро, возможно, и до 4х лет хватит. до заявленных 5ти лет, вот не знаю.

также макси микро - это особый вид катания все-таки. т.к. он трехколесный. 
балансировка на двухколесном самокате другая и, возможно, она тоже интересна для детей постарше (ближе к 5ти годам)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Еще вот этот магазин эти самокаты напрямую шлет и доставка у них приемлемая была. Уточните сами в корзине, сколько будет.
http://kiddy-bikes.at/-Micro-Scooter:::51.html

----------


## Kusya

> также макси микро - это особый вид катания все-таки. т.к. он трехколесный. 
> балансировка на двухколесном самокате другая и, возможно, она тоже интересна для детей постарше (ближе к 5ти годам)


Вот мы и думали между трехколесным и двухколесным (он понадежнее так выглядит). Много отзывов прочитали. Выбрали все же трехколесный, отзывов на него больше позитивных.

----------


## Kati

Девочки, по следам возникших вопросов - когда будете кидать мне ссылки, уточните следующий момент:
Как я поняла из FAQs, НДС включен в цену на сайте и будет сминусован после указания в заказе адреса доставки (РФ) - но пока не пробовала, как по факту получится. Насколько вам это критично? Заказывать или нет в случае, если цена сайта - это уже чистая цена?

----------


## Kati

> Еще вот этот магазин эти самокаты напрямую шлет и доставка у них приемлемая была. Уточните сами в корзине, сколько будет.
> http://kiddy-bikes.at/-Micro-Scooter:::51.html


Тоже смотрела в сторону этого сайта - спасибо! Но на данный момент микрики там существенно дороже - на мини - так в 2 раза..

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, по следам возникших вопросов - когда будете кидать мне ссылки, уточните следующий момент:
> Как я поняла из FAQs, НДС включен в цену на сайте и будет сминусован после указания в заказе адреса доставки (РФ) - но пока не пробовала, как по факту получится. Насколько вам это критично? Заказывать или нет в случае, если цена сайта - это уже чистая цена?


а вы симулируйте покупку до момента оплаты. если скинут по ходу, то точно скинут и в момент оплаты.
мне кажется, им можно написать письмо, даже если не скинули ндс, уже после оплаты и они вернут на карту.
но это только если в принципе такая есть в магазине практика, чтобы ндс вычитать.

----------


## летняя мама

Kati, у меня после регистрации цены не изменились, Тоже попробовала симулировать покупку, Ват не вычли.
Хочу вот эти ролики дочке http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k21...5/details.html (у меня в корзине, уже на этапе оплаты 79,79 цена отражается+доставка), Если ВАТ вычтут, присоединюсь. Если нет, то цена получается на 100 руб. дешевле, чем в Калуге, смысла нет. Вы когда будете заказывать? Сегодня собираюсь до магазина доехать, с размером определиться.

----------


## летняя мама

Все, разобралась. На сайте цены видны уже очищенные от налогов, даже если вы не зарегистрированы, сайт по IP распознает, что мы из России. Попробовала зайти через анонимайзер, мои ролики уже 94,95 стоят http://o53xo.mjuwwzjnmruxgy3povxhilt...Z1Y3NpYS5odG1s. Мне не надо.

----------


## Kusya

Я тоже думаю, что мы видим цену уже без налога. Например у Maxi MICRO первоначальная цена указана 99,90 евро и указана скидка 20%. Если просто вычесть скидку, то цена будет 79,92 евро, а мы видим 67,14. Значит налог уже не входит. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k10...bar-black.html.
*Kati* , да, я подтверждаю, что цена меня устраивает.

----------


## Kati

Спасибо, девочки, всё теперь поняла.
Kiara, Yakudza, если не передумали - скидывайте свои ссылки мне в ЛС: завтра вечером буду всё заказывать.

----------


## yakudza

Kati, спасибо, я пока воздержусь. Может к весне созреем

----------


## kiara

Оййй...чуть не пропустила! Я не опоздала? Кидаю срочно!

----------


## freedom

Девы! Предлагаю закупиться новым номером "Домашнего ребенка" по оптовой цене, если наберется достаточное количество желающих. Пишите в личку, кто будет брать!

----------


## Kusya

Мамочки,предлагаю разделить доставку (300 рублей) с сайта http://iqtoy.ru/.
Мне там понравились деревянные конструкторы на солнечных батареях. До 17 ноября некоторые игрушки со скидками http://iqtoy.ru/discounts/.

----------


## летняя мама

> Мамочки,предлагаю разделить доставку (300 рублей) с сайта http://iqtoy.ru/.
> Мне там понравились деревянные конструкторы на солнечных батареях. До 17 ноября некоторые игрушки со скидками http://iqtoy.ru/discounts/.


У меня дискотная карта есть, если надо - пришлю номер. У сына уже пару лет вот такие автомобильчики - одни из самых любимых http://iqtoy.ru/store/search/cat/kon...gender=&price=.  В Рио на Кирова есть магазин этот, правда, далеко не все в наличии из представленного на сайте.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, а термобелье JOHA детках не хотите приобрести?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, а термобелье JOHA детках не хотите приобрести?


а ты где его собираешься приобретать?
мне показалось дешевле всего заказывать с сайта tinyzone.dk
там к нг на йоху скидки бывают 50%. при том что и так цены ниже, чем в российских магазинах.
я точно буду заказывать, когда будут скидки. если кто-то захочет просто присоединиться доставку поделить - буду рада.

----------


## Амина

Олесь, с него. Но я прямщас хотела. Но если желающие не наберутся тогда скидок подожду и к тебе присоединюсь)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олесь, с него. Но я прямщас хотела. Но если желающие не наберутся тогда скидок подожду и к тебе присоединюсь)


у меня на прям сейчас есть, наверное, я еще посмотрю. а на вырост на следующий год точно буду заказывать.

----------


## kiara

Термо я хотела,тоже же искала попутчиков)
Мне,конечно же, приятнее со скидкой купить) ибо вотпрямщаз не вижу надобности. Мне б к морозам. Так что,если че-я тоже на термо.

----------


## Kusya

> У меня дискотная карта есть, если надо - пришлю номер. У сына уже пару лет вот такие автомобильчики - одни из самых любимых http://iqtoy.ru/store/search/cat/kon...gender=&price=.  В Рио на Кирова есть магазин этот, правда, далеко не все в наличии из представленного на сайте.


Оля, спасибо тебе большущее! У нас тоже есть карточка, будем заказывать)

----------


## летняя мама

Получила очередную посылку из немецкого магазина игрушек http://www.loopoo.de/, какое же все замечательное! Хочу заказать еще немного. Для России вычитают VAT 19%. Деньги блокируют сразу, но снимают уже после отправки заказа, по курсу на день отправки (со всеми конвертациями и % банка получилось примерно49-50 руб за евро, точно не считала) Доставка 29 евро, присоединяйтесь.
Сразу оговорю, что заказывать дорогое-тяжелое не буду, ввиду изменения таможенного законодательства. Уже имела удовольствие пообщаться с таможенными брокерами, когда в январе наше государство в одночасье ужесточило процедуру растаможки для служб экспресс-доставок. 
Лупу доставляют обычной почтой, довольно быстро.Оформила заказ 9 февраля, сегодня получила. Но я выбирала те позиции, которые были в наличии(мишка с зеленой табличкой). По факту одной позиции не оказалось вообще, вторую немцы дозаказали и надо было ждать.Я отказалась и попросила заменить на другие игрушки, после этого выслали на след. день.
Для малышей могу порекомендовать Haba, Goki, PlanToys,Selecta, Heimess,Lorenz, Käthe Kruse -это то, что у нас есть, качество отличное.
У нашего малыша уже появились любимчики), ежик Поль http://www.loopoo.de/kaethe-kruse/sp...uhr-igel-paul/ (у многих игрушек этой фирмы озвучка -классические колыбельные) и клоун Чарли http://www.loopoo.de/lorenz/kinderwagenkette-charly/ дерево идеально отшлифовано, краски на водной основе.
старшим деткам покупаю настольные игры Haba, есть еще настолки у Равенсбургер, Zoch и Космос, но мы фанаты Хабы. Сыну еще машинки Siku пару раз брала.
Если есть вопросы по настольным играм и развивашкам, с удовольствием отвечу и помогу с выбором.
Надеюсь, найду попутчиков. Только выбирайте те игрушки, которые отмечены зеленым. Порой 7-10 дней(желтый мишка) затягивается на пару месяцев, То, что помечено красным , может вообще не появиться.

----------


## kvitka

> Получила очередную посылку из немецкого магазина игрушек http://www.loopoo.de/, какое же все замечательное! Хочу заказать еще немного. Для России вычитают VAT 19%. Деньги блокируют сразу, но снимают уже после отправки заказа, по курсу на день отправки (со всеми конвертациями и % банка получилось примерно49-50 руб за евро, точно не считала) Доставка 29 евро, присоединяйтесь.
> Сразу оговорю, что заказывать дорогое-тяжелое не буду, ввиду изменения таможенного законодательства. Уже имела удовольствие пообщаться с таможенными брокерами, когда в январе наше государство в одночасье ужесточило процедуру растаможки для служб экспресс-доставок. 
> Лупу доставляют обычной почтой, довольно быстро.Оформила заказ 9 февраля, сегодня получила. Но я выбирала те позиции, которые были в наличии(мишка с зеленой табличкой). По факту одной позиции не оказалось вообще, вторую немцы дозаказали и надо было ждать.Я отказалась и попросила заменить на другие игрушки, после этого выслали на след. день.
> Для малышей могу порекомендовать Haba, Goki, PlanToys,Selecta, Heimess,Lorenz, Käthe Kruse -это то, что у нас есть, качество отличное.
> У нашего малыша уже появились любимчики), ежик Поль http://www.loopoo.de/kaethe-kruse/sp...uhr-igel-paul/ (у многих игрушек этой фирмы озвучка -классические колыбельные) и клоун Чарли http://www.loopoo.de/lorenz/kinderwagenkette-charly/ дерево идеально отшлифовано, краски на водной основе.
> старшим деткам покупаю настольные игры Haba, есть еще настолки у Равенсбургер, Zoch и Космос, но мы фанаты Хабы. Сыну еще машинки Siku пару раз брала.
> Если есть вопросы по настольным играм и развивашкам, с удовольствием отвечу и помогу с выбором.
> Надеюсь, найду попутчиков. Только выбирайте те игрушки, которые отмечены зеленым. Порой 7-10 дней(желтый мишка) затягивается на пару месяцев, То, что помечено красным , может вообще не появиться.


Мы хотели бы к вам присоединиться!!! нас двое и еще одна девочка думает, ответит в ближайшие 2 дня. Вы когда планируете заказывать?

----------


## летняя мама

*kvitka*, ответила в личку.

----------


## летняя мама

Роберт Сабуда - один из самых талантливых художников в жанре pop-up book, гений инженерной мысли. Одна из его книг, "Красавица и чудовище", сейчас по очень хорошей цене продается http://www.read.ru/id/1396670/. 377 руб против почти 1500 в других магазинах http://www.labirint.ru/books/345552/
Здесь видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTQLGyaOAkc, по мне -волшебство.
хочу на доставке сэкономить. При заказе до 500 руб. доставка 200 р. Свыше 500 р. -70 р. доставка. От 2000 -бесплатно доставляют. 
Составьте мне компанию. В риде еще много всего интересного, помимо этой книги.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, может, кому-то нужны спортивные уголки, бабуты, комплексы на дачу. Вот с этого сайта, можно было бы объединиться и набрать на оптовую цену и с доставкой в Калугу транспортной компанией.
http://babysport.ru/catalog.php?mode=7

----------


## Веснушка

Олеся, я буду комплексы смотреть!!! отпишусь тогда, если вообще что то получится... хочу подбить соседей объединиться и сделать общую площадку, поскольку понимаю, что мне она (и финансово и в плане благоустройства участка) нескоро светит.... а так будет у детей радость. опять же, сколько времени в запасе?

----------


## maru

Мы тоже планируем делать такую покупку в ближайший месяц. Что по срокам?

----------


## kiara

> Олеся, я буду комплексы смотреть!!! отпишусь тогда, если вообще что то получится... хочу подбить соседей объединиться и сделать общую площадку, поскольку понимаю, что мне она (и финансово и в плане благоустройства участка) нескоро светит.... а так будет у детей радость. опять же, сколько времени в запасе?


Оль, опт по площадкам уличным от 120.000руб, думаешь наберем?! Я вписалась бы, нам тоже надо.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки заинтересованные, я хотела бы заказать после майских. Я напишу им сейчас с вопросом о том, сколько надо набрать для оптовых цен. 
Вы напишите, пожалуйста, ориентировочно, что вас интересует. Меня интересует металлический комплекс для дачи и батут (с диаметром пока определяюсь) и аксессуары к комплексу.
В жж я видела закупку с этого сайта, но там к цене крупного опта + 15%. Я бы хотела заказать напрямую, чтобы орг не платить. Если сами не наберем, то можно в закупке купить в принципе, все равно дешевле, чем розничная цена получится.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я уточнила у них. Заказываем 5 комплексов (любых) будет средняя цена (опт от 60тр), больше (ближе к 10 шт.) - третья цена, плюс на аксессуары цены по оптовому прайсу подешевле.
Из разговора я поняла, что можно договориться в принципе.
И в Калугу транспортной компание доставят. А в Калуге предлагаю прямо в транспортную компанию в удобное всем время подъехать и разобрать на машинах. Там на сайте указаны размеры по транспортировке, в легковые машины все должно влезть.
Определяйтесь и пишите в любом случае.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Привет всем!
Предлагаю поделить доставку с сайта http://kiddy-bikes.at/-Micro-Scooter...llen::830.html
Себе покупаем самокат двухколесный mini micro. Там есть и трехколёсные самокаты, шлемы, беговелы.
Возьму в компанию максимум 2-3 человека. Условия цена сайта - 20% ват + поделенная доставка (порядка 10 евро).
Заказывать планирую в воскресенье, т.е. на раздумья 2-3 дня.

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, мне микрик для Алёнки нужен, только надо с финансами понять, можем ли сейчас... Постараюсь завтра точно сказать, ок?

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, я с тобой! Мне нужен этот http://kiddy-bikes.at/-Micro-Scooter...iff::2456.html
Можешь написать сумму и сроки перевода на телефон, дорогая?

----------

